#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-06-20
<StefandeVries> leoquant: ook via deze weg nog gefeliciteerd! :)
<OerHeks> hiep hiep Hoera !
<StefandeVries> heej MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha
<StefandeVries> Hoe gaat het?
<MrChrisDruif> Best goed, een beetje moe en moet voor woensdag nog een kostumm regelen
<MrChrisDruif> Jij?
<StefandeVries> goed, proefwerkweek begint woensdag, dus alle zijactiviteiten zoals Mwanzo, Lilypond etc komen op een lager pitje te staan
<leoquant> StefandeVries, bedankt, OerHeks ook. het was razend druk en leuk
<StefandeVries> heej DarkEra
<StefandeVries> toch nog stieken even kijken bij LMUBE? ;)
<DarkEra> hoi StefandeVries
<DarkEra> hoe kom je erbij.... :P
<StefandeVries> Wie is Online... :P
<OerHeks> ik denk ik.
<DarkEra> ik ook denk ik
<DarkEra> StefandeVries, helaas moest ik wel inloggen. Dat waar ik naar zocht verplichte mij dat te doen
<StefandeVries> Care to share wat dat was?
<DarkEra> that's a private matter ;)
<StefandeVries> right.
<exalt> DarkEra, we zijn hier wel opensource he ....
<OerHeks> \ geheim bericht aan exalt > ssst linux mint forum bla bla bla
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-06-21
<CasW> Danke, leoquant
<leoquant> altu ツ
<leoquant> s
<RawChid> Goede morgen
<CasW> G'morgen RawChid en anderen :)
<RawChid> Hoe is het hier?
<CasW> Wel best, eigenlijk
<RawChid> Klinkt half positief
<CasW> Ís helemaal positief
<RawChid> Oke dan. Zo hoor ik het graag
<RawChid> En leoquant, leef jij ook nog?
<RawChid> :P
<leoquant> RawChid, ik leef, maar even heeeeel relaxed.
<RawChid> leoquant, dat klinkt goed :-)
<StefandeVries> heehallo
<CasW> Hee Stefan!
<CasW> Ik ga die dingen nú scannen ;)
<StefandeVries> Dank je ;)
<StefandeVries> Nóg iets waardoor ik níet leer voor de toetsweek :P
<CasW> Ik weet precíes wat je bedoelt :p
<CasW> Duurt nog wel even; Windows en een trage scanner
<StefandeVries> geen probleem
<CasW> StefandeVries, hier wel actief? :p
<StefandeVries> heej DarkEra
<CasW> StefandeVries, wat vind je van het stuk? :D
<DarkEra> hoi StefandeVries
<DarkEra> leoquant toevallig gezien vandaag?
<StefandeVries> CasW; ik heb een hekel aan staff polyphony maar op dat na lijkt het me een leuk stuk :)
<StefandeVries> DarkEra: nee
<DarkEra> ok, dan een mail of pb zenden dus
<CasW> Staff polyphony? :p
<StefandeVries> DarkEra: Als het dringend is, ja
<StefandeVries> CasW: meerstemmigheid in één hand
<CasW> Ah
<StefandeVries> Soms loopt het een beetje door elkaar bij mij ;)
<StefandeVries> (Engels/Nederlands, niet nootjes, dat lukt wel :P)
<CasW> :p
<DarkEra> StefandeVries: denk het wel dat het dringend is. Er zou een melding gedaan worden op het forum dat per 1 Juli een aantal functionaliteiten tijdelijk niet beschikbaar zullen zijn
<StefandeVries> zoals?
<DarkEra> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Gemeenschapsraad/Vergadering20110616/Log
<DarkEra> of zelf verdwijnen hoort daar nog bij
<StefandeVries> ah ja, ik zie het
<DarkEra> Ik heb leoquant even een PB gezonden ;)
<StefandeVries> hallo leoquant
<leoquant> goedemiddag StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> DarkEra: ^
<DarkEra> thanks StefandeVries :)
<DarkEra> hoi leoquant :)
<DarkEra> ik heb je even een pb toegezonden net
<leoquant> DarkEra, via het forum?
<DarkEra> yep :)
<leoquant> dank voor je mail, ik "zie" thomas vanavond
<DarkEra> graag gedaan en ok dan ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Welk stuk?
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif: een pianostuk; L'orologio degli dei
<StefandeVries> Giovanni Allevi
<MrChrisDruif> Best mooi stuk wat ik tot nog toe gehoord heb
<StefandeVries> Allevi lijdt ook aan complexitis
<StefandeVries> soms, dan.
<CasW> Tot waar heb je het tot nu toe gespeeld?
<StefandeVries> 5e pagina, ergens halverwege
<StefandeVries> ja, 8e maat van de 5e pagina
<CasW> Ah, leuk stuk komt daarna :D
<CasW> En eind pagina 4 is ook leuk :D
<StefandeVries> Ja, maar ik wil niet 5 pagina's meuk spelen voor het leuk wordt :P
<CasW> Maar die eerste vijf pagina's zijn ook zeker geen meuk, toch?
<StefandeVries> De pianobegeleidng van A Night Like This - Caro Emerald is leuk als je eens pop wilt spelen :P
<StefandeVries> Nah, het is mooi geschreven, maar niet 'mijn stijl'
<StefandeVries> Ik ben, tsja, toch meer een Einaudi-man :P
<CasW> Einaudi, mij iets te saai :p
<StefandeVries> Bij Divenire kan ik de strings in de pedalen van het orgel leggen, dat speelt wel mooi
<StefandeVries> Al zijn die zestiende triolen lastig spelen met je voeten :P
<CasW> Nog nooit geprobeerd :p
<Dooitze> OerHeks,
<Dooitze> Heb u nog zon IR webcam?
<OerHeks> neen, geen IR
<Dooitze> jammer
<Dooitze> Ik wil de buitenwereld hier in de gaten houden maar dat lukt niet goed zonder IR
<OerHeks> als je geen haast hebt, en dan moet het weer zo'n belachelijke prijs zijn ..
<OerHeks> ah ja dat las ik
<OerHeks> ik heb zelf een IPcam
<Dooitze> IPcam heb ik niks aan, het is hier overal draadloos
<OerHeks> is dat ding ook :-)
<OerHeks> B/G
<OerHeks> maar leuker is met pan/zoom/tilt
<Dooitze> oke
<Dooitze> en die IPcam ondersteund IR?
<OerHeks> deze niet. maar ze zijn er wel, en dat is best kostbaar, al die opties.
<OerHeks> draadloos, p/z/t , ir
<OerHeks> voordeel is dat je geen pc aan hoeft te hebben.
<Dooitze> ja
<OerHeks> nadeel, de kosten. een eenvoudige pc en een open source securicam pakket die reageert op beweging, is goedkoper
<OerHeks> zone minder > http://www.zoneminder.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-06-22
<StefandeVries> hallo iedereen! :)
<leoquant> hallo StefandeVries en iedereen
<StefandeVries> 8,6 voor mondeling Engels :D
<StefandeVries> hoe gaat het hier?
<OerHeks> :-)
<StefandeVries> hallo CasW :)
<CasW> Heehoi Stefan!
<StefandeVries> Ik ben maar begonnen aan pagina zes. Die is inderdaad leuker :)
<CasW> :p
<CasW> Dat doe je een stuk sneller dan ik ;)
<StefandeVries> Tsja.. :P
<StefandeVries> (no pun intended ;))
<StefandeVries> jammer dat er geen voetpartijen bij zitten :P
<CasW> Dat is wel vaker zo bij pianostukken ;)
<StefandeVries> Da octaveer ik de pinkbewegingen van de linkerhand
<StefandeVries> En dan nog wat geschikte voices uitkiezen voor het orgel
<StefandeVries> maar deze keer niet, inderdaad :P
<StefandeVries> heej DarkEra
<CasW> Ha DarkEra
<DarkEra> hoi
<tiempjuuh> Zo, hij doet het volgens mij :)... Ik zou graag willen bijdragen aan Ubuntu.
<StefandeVries> hallo tiempjuuh :)
<CasW> Welkom, tiempjuuh
<tiempjuuh> Hallo Stefan en Cas
<StefandeVries> tiempjuuh: hoe denk je bij te kunnend ragen? :)
<tiempjuuh> eerlijk gezegd, geen idee
<StefandeVries> Kan je iets met taal? programmeren? noem eens wat, wat je goed kunt
<tiempjuuh> Pff, ik ben nog jong (12), dus taal.... Ja, ik kan het goed, maar of ik genoeg taal beheers... Programmeren kan ik niet, nog nooit geprogrammeerd.
<RawChid> Welkom op IRC tiempjuuh
<tiempjuuh> Hoi rawchid!
<RawChid> Tip, typ een paar eerste letters van een naam en druk op <TAB>
<CasW> Hé, die had ik nog niet bedacht, bedankt ;)
<tiempjuuh> RawChid, he, dat werkt :)
<RawChid> Hendig he
<StefandeVries> Nick completion, kan uren werk schelen :P
<CasW> Och, meestal kort ik het gewoon af, Stefan :p
<StefandeVries> Wie, CasW?
<StefandeVries> :P
<CasW> Hmm, het is ook nog 's anders als je ermee begint of als je al iets hebt getypt
<tiempjuuh> Hoe bedoel je?
<CasW> tiempjuuh: is als ik ermee begin, tiempjuuh als ik al bezig ben met typen
<StefandeVries> dat achtervoegsel is in of uit te schakelen
<tiempjuuh> Ooh, in die boot CasW, je hebt gelijk!
<leoquant> tiempjuuh, welkom hier ツ
<tiempjuuh> Dankje, leoquant!
<leoquant> en over bijdragen aan....dat komt vanzelf, min of meer...
<StefandeVries> ik ben er ook vanzelf ingerold :)
<tiempjuuh> Oke, dus gewoon wachten, dan komt het vanzelf XD
<CasW> Uiteraard ook in #ubuntu-nl wachten, hè ;)
<leoquant> dat kan ツ  via /join #ubuntu-nl, kijken of je mensen kunt helpen
<StefandeVries> hallo commandoline
<commandoline> hoi Stefan
<tiempjuuh> En ik ben binnen in #ubuntu-nl
<leoquant> irc is even anders dan het forum, de meesten hier zijn gewoon ingelogd. dat betekent niet direct dat iedereen strak voor het scherm zit
<tiempjuuh> Ik weet niet wie er allemaal online is, xchat meldt dat niet...
<StefandeVries> sommigen worden actief als je hun naam noemt, al vinden sommigen het irritant als ze druk bezig zijn
<StefandeVries> maar daar heb je /away en /back voor
<commandoline> niet dat iedereen die gebruikt :P
<CasW> Ik ben er net achtergekomen hoe die werken! :p
<StefandeVries> zoals je ziet, zijn er nog onwetenden :P
<CasW> Nooit de moeite genomen het 's op te zoeken ;)
<leoquant> : http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/documentatie/workshop-hulpverlening-bij-linux-en-foss/msg741859/?boardseen#new
<leoquant> zou mooi binnen mwanzo passen
<leoquant> ik heb hem/haar nog weten te overtuigen
<leoquant> niet
<tiempjuuh> Jammer. Zou een leuke workshop zijn!
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad. Wie weet :)
<tiempjuuh> De organisator van die workshop vindt het wel goed als het op de wiki komt...
<tiempjuuh> Dus misschien kan iemand hem nog overhalen.
<leoquant> wie weet, maar ik laat het zo, anders komt het zo drammerig over allemaal.
<leoquant> ik weet nog dat commandoline met het idee van python workshops
<leoquant> die kon zo binnen mwanzo instappen
<leoquant> : http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/nederlandstalige-beginnerscursus-python/
<commandoline> het scheelt ook een heleboel opzetwerk kan ik me voorstellen
<commandoline> de mwanzo wiki i.c.m. irc-kanalen werken prima :)
<StefandeVries> inderdaad :)
<hannie> DooitzeCompaq, commandoline hoi. Ik voel me een beetje schuldig omdat ik nog niet veel gedaan heb voor JFL
<commandoline> hannie: dat hebben wij ook niet de laatste tijd, dus vooral niet doen :P
<commandoline> maar wel toevallig, ik vroeg net aan DooitzeCompaq wie van ons de mailtjes zou gaan coördineren.
<hannie> Ik ben bezig met allerlei dingen. Dit schiet er een beetje bij in, maar ik wil er echt wel aan meewerken
<commandoline> ok, geen probleem.
<commandoline> hulp is altijd welkom :)
<hannie> commandoline, hoezo mailtjes coördineren?
<commandoline> nou, zoals je gezien hebt zijn we die blueprints zo nu en dan aan het bespreken
<commandoline> maar de hele tijd met tussenpozen van een paar weken, dat schiet niet op.
<hannie> Dus we moeten een soort van regelmaat aanbrengen in het "brainstormen" samen
<commandoline> idd
<hannie> Lijkt mij een goed idee, want dan moeten we wel
<hannie> Ik wil wel een oproep rondsturen om te kijken wanneer iedereen kan meevergaderen
<commandoline> ja, misschien idd toch maar via een vergadering doen
<commandoline> graag
<commandoline> doodle.com is altijd wel handig voor dat soort dingen
<hannie> Ik zal het meteen doen. Ijzer smeden enz.
<commandoline> :)
<StefandeVries> Unity werkt fijner dan ik dacht
<hannie> StefandeVries, daar ben ik blij om. Ik vind het ook een prettige omgeving
<hannie> Het is wel even wennen
<StefandeVries> het haalt het nog niet bij een klassieke Gnome-omgeving, maar toch, het heeft sinds april grote sprongen gemaakt wat betreft snelheid, gemak en buggehalte
<hannie> StefandeVries, heb je die tip van Chris gezien over snelmenu?
<StefandeVries> nee
<hannie> Je kunt elke toepassing toevoegen door met rechts op je persoonlijke map te klikken
<hannie> sorry, niet toepassing maar pad
<StefandeVries> handig
<hannie> Ik vind dat heel handig. Ook het verkleinen van pictogrammen op de starter is prettig
<StefandeVries> ik start programma's meestal via Alt+f2
<hannie> Dat is eigenlijk iets anders. Ik bedoel dat ik mappen opneem in het rechtermuismenu
<hannie> bv. Documenten, Afbeeldingen, Muziek e.d.
<StefandeVries> Sorry, hannie, ik moest even m'n vader dringend helpen
<StefandeVries> ver...
<DarkEra> cool... een spammer op het forum :P
<RawChid> Altijd leuk...
<DarkEra> zekers :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-06-23
<StefandeVries> hallo :)
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha StefandeVries
<DarkEra> ooooh..... MrChrisDruif wordt genoemd en gevraagd of hij Nederlander is :P
<MrChrisDruif> Waar, wat?
<DarkEra> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/documentatie/unity-handige-info-tips-%27n-tricks/msg742121/#msg742121
<MrChrisDruif> Ja Joris, ik ben Nederlands ;)
<MrChrisDruif> FF inloggen
<MrChrisDruif> Zo, gereageerd :)
<MrChrisDruif> M'n zoektocht naar deze outfit gaat door: http://images.allmoviephoto.com/2002_Austin_Powers_in_Goldmember/2002_austin_powers_in_goldmember_wallpaper_006.jpg :P
<StefandeVries> en toen ging er cola over m'n scherm :\
<MrChrisDruif> Waarom doe je dat dan ook?
<leoquant> : http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/hoe-de-ondersteuning-verbeteren/msg742139/#msg742139
<leoquant> ook gereageerd
<StefandeVries> Dat topic besprekt eigenlijk wat we allemaal logisch kunnen weten.
<leoquant> wat is dat dan StefandeVries ?
<leoquant> dat versnippering van documentatie leidt tot onrust?
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad, leuk....honderd plaatsen waar je info kan vinden, maar niemand weet precies wat je waar kan vinden <_<"
<StefandeVries> En ontopic blijven..is dat niet ook heel logisch?
<RawChid> Ja, en het forken van projecten en distro's moet ook verboden worden!
<RawChid> IMO: gewoon strenger modereren (heb ik al vaker geroepen_
<leoquant> iemand plaatst een generale opmerking: de support hier deugt niet
<leoquant> punt
<leoquant> en ik begin mijn eigen toko, want zo gaat het niet langer
<leoquant> maar waarop is die aanname gebaseerd ???
<RawChid> Euh, ik snap niet waar je het over hebt leoquant
<leoquant> ik heb niets tegen sub documentatie, behalve als men die heilig verklaart
<RawChid> Dat topic van socialdefect?
<leoquant> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/documentatie/workshop-hulpverlening-bij-linux-en-foss/
<RawChid> Ik vind dat je maar overdreven reageert leoquant
<RawChid> Zo heeft TS het helemaal niet gezegd
<leoquant> ik overdrijf idd
<RawChid> Oke, maar ik snap best dat ie het buiten ubuntu-nl wilt doen omdat het FOSS/linux algemeen is.
<RawChid> Mijn tip is vooral betrek de gemeenschap waar je kritiek op hebt er wel bij.
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> ik heb trouwens mijn stukje verwijderd, ik doe genoeg aan community.
<leoquant> geen zin aan negativiteit
<leoquant> later
<exalt> RawChid, Ik moet wel zeggen dat de snelheid en kwaliteit  op #ubuntu-nl een aantal jaar van een hogere kwaliteit is dan nu
<exalt> komt ook door mijzelf
<exalt> ik zit/zat er al jaren en ik help bijna nooit
<RawChid> Het is een stuk rustiger geworden heb ik het idee
<RawChid> Er zijn ook minder vragen
<MrChrisDruif> Het is allemaal gewoon duidelijk geworden?
<StefandeVries> er zijn minder problemen, wellicht
<OerHeks> ik had meer unity problemen verwacht.
<exalt> daarintegen zijn de problemen wanneer ze der zijn ook gelijk giga
<RawChid> Ik denk dat mensen minder snel IRC gebruiken
<exalt> "mijn video kaart werkt niet" "welke kaart?" "ati radeo" "ohh wacht ik hoor het al http://vagewebsite.com daar download je een stuk kernel code, en een videokaart drive"
<exalt> r
<exalt> "ehh wat? ik weet net hoe ik ubuntu moet opstarten!"
<exalt> "ohh ja wacht hier heb je een uitleg www.lfgi.com/kernelcompileing"
<exalt> clear ?
<exalt> did i made a point ?
<OerHeks> in #Ubuntu-nl is het niet zo druk, zodat je iemand stap voor stap kan helpen.
<StefandeVries> make*
<StefandeVries> en inderdaad
<RawChid> socialdefect heeft zich trouwen een beetje klemgeluld imho
<RawChid> le
<RawChid> Oh, leo is er niet
<RawChid> Leo! Leeehhheeeehoooooo
<RawChid> :P
<RawChid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaHZeqQHQIs
<StefandeVries> Gaat-ie nog,  RawChid? :P
<RawChid> ff geen koffie meer voor mij ;)
<StefandeVries> ik pak net nog ene kop :D
<exalt> RawChid, heb je nog een leuk hardstyle nummer?
<RawChid> Ja, blademasters - master blade
<leoquant> johanvd?
<johanvd> leoquant, ja?
<leoquant> kan het stukkie?
<johanvd> de wiki is over het algemeen vertaald van wiki.ubuntu.com, dus daar hebben wel meer mensen aan gewerkt
<johanvd> op het forum komen veel tips wel van 1 persoon ja
<leoquant> ik bedoel het stuk dat nu in het mod gedeelte staat
<leoquant> heb geen zin aan een flame
<johanvd> het kan op zich wel, alleen is het niet compleet?
<leoquant> uh
<johanvd> wat is de aanleiding om nu dit stuk te willen plaatsen? en wat is het doel?
<johanvd> dat snap ik op zich wel, alleen de 10.000 andere leden misschien niet :)
<leoquant> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/hoe-de-ondersteuning-verbeteren/
<johanvd> ik zat naar je reactie in het teamgedeelte te kijken
<johanvd> dit topic had ik nog niet gezien
<leoquant> ok als je tijd hebt hoor ik het
<johanvd> ik zal zo even lezen
<johanvd> ben erg druk geweest de afgelopen tijd, veel gewerkt 's nachts
<johanvd> moet dus nog wel wat inhalen :)
<leoquant> ok:)
<leoquant> rustig aan
<johanvd> leoquant, weet jij toevallig of het vertaalteam ook artikelen van help.ubuntu.com vertaalt?
<RawChid> Dat doen wij niet
<RawChid> Het documentatieteam heeft wel eens artikelen overgenomen (vertaald)
<johanvd> dat is dus toch meer iets voor het documentatieteam
<RawChid> Klopt
<RawChid> Nauwe samenwerking is niet uitgesloten ;)
<johanvd> nav: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/hoe-de-ondersteuning-verbeteren/msg742209/#msg742209
<johanvd> Cees, ^^
<hannie> johanvd, ik ben help.ubuntu.com, Ubuntu Desktop guide, aan het vertalen
<hannie> johanvd, ik heb het net gemeld op het forum bij "Hoe de ondersteuning verbeteren?
<hannie> RawChid, hoi. Dat doen wij dus wel
<RawChid> Mja
<RawChid> Jij doet dat, maar dat is toch niet echt onze "core business" *kuch*
<RawChid> Ik bedoel niet dat wij daar niet aan willen beginnen ofzo.
<johanvd> hannie, ik zie nog geen post van jou in dat topic? of kijk ik weer eens met mijn ogen dicht?
<hannie> johanvd, ik heb net op verzenden gedrukt
<johanvd> ok, vandaar :)
<RawChid> hannie is in cognito :P
<hannie> RawChid, ik heb gemeld dat ik het op eigen risico vertaal omdat we nog niet weten of het gepubliceerd wordt
<hannie> en ik vind het een zeer nuttig document dat de moeite van het vertalen waard is
<RawChid> Oke, en zeker goed werk!
<hannie> RawChid, nu niet meer ;)
<RawChid> Maar wat ik bedoelde: in principe is het VT niet bezig met het vertalen van Engelse wiki artikelen naar het Nederlands voor op onze wiki. Dat is iets voor het docu team. Het VT zou daar altijd mee kunnen helpen als er genoeg mankracht over is.
<RawChid> VT doet ten eerste Ubuntu-software
<RawChid> En manual natuurlijk :P
<hannie> RawChid, zoals je al eerder schreef op het forum: er is alleen nog maar een concept
<RawChid> Oh ja, true. Wat ik hier zei was een antwoord op johanvd
<RawChid> Misschien moeten we er nu maar over ophouden...
<hannie> see you
<RawChid> Of wil je graag doorbabbelen? Dan pak ik nog een kop thee
<RawChid> :P
<hannie> Ik moet weg. Tot de volgende keer
<leoquant> http://geeknic.org
<leoquant> lol
<RawChid> DarkEra, don't feed the troll ;)
<DarkEra> oh nee RawChid doe ik ook verder niet
<DarkEra> alhoewel...... ik heb de neiging nog wat eruit te gooien :P
<RawChid> Ik begrijp je volkomen
<DarkEra> een op zou even weer moeten ingrijpen naar mijn bescheiden mening. dat ie weer terug is verbaasd me een beetje. :)
<RawChid> Ach, dat is de enige chan waar ie niet banned is volgens mij
<RawChid> Enige chan beginnend met #ubuntu-nl that is
<DarkEra> RawChid: dat was ie wel volgens mij omdat hij op alle mogelijke kanalen aan het trollen was
<DarkEra> we shall see :)
<Cees> 17:41 <+johanvd> Cees, ^^
<Cees> sry johanvd maar ik ga zeker _niet_ op het forum reageren
<johanvd> zal ik hem anders een berichtje sturen dat hij op irc moet komen?
<johanvd> ik lees het straks wel. nu eerst weer verder met penumbra: black plague uitspelen :)
 * johanvd zit in een donker huis een horrorspel te spelen :D
<Cees> heb het gelezen en ben het 110% eens met de reactie van Maik (11:57), steeds verwijzen naar eigen docu waaraan wordt verdient en over nutteloze zaken in discussie gaan ontnemen snel de zin (daar) samen te werken.
<Cees> johanvd: suc6 met je spel, later
<Cees> als je aan je eigen docusite verdient is het goed als deze afwijkt van de standaard documentatie/richtlijnen/uitgangspunten/enz. om bezoekers te trekken? Maar dat is zeker _niet_ voor iedere eigen docu-site zo.
<DarkEra> Cees: dank je, dat waardeer ik :)
<Cees> DarkEra, graag gedaan maar wat bedoel je?
<RawChid> Dat je het eens bent met Maik
<RawChid> Ik kom er nu pas achter dat dat DarkEra is :P
<Cees> aha!
<RawChid> Ik dacht al, die Maik heeft veel posts gedaan, maar had ik nooit eerder gezien :P
<DarkEra> juistem :D :P
<RawChid> Stiekem beetje nick change he
<DarkEra> zekers, een beetje stiekem moet kunnen
<RawChid> Boefje
<DarkEra> boefje zegt ie tegen een kerel die de 40 nadert
<Cees> DarkEra, dit kanaal wordt gelogd he? zo stiekem is het niet (meer).
<Cees> DarkEra, zo jong nog?
<DarkEra> ah, ships.... ook dat nog. helemaal vergeten
<DarkEra> Cees: yep voel me nog steeds 5
<DarkEra> xD
<DarkEra> euh.... 15
<DarkEra> maar ik ga jullie nu laten.... afgelopen nacht was het al laat en morgen moet ik er vroeg uit.
<RawChid> Goed, truste
<DarkEra> see you later ;)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-06-24
<leoquant> goedemorgen trijntje
<trijntje> goedemorgen
<RawChid> Moggel
<leoquant> morning
<StefandeVries> goedemorgen
<leoquant> morgen
<StefandeVries> En, hoe is de piano er aan toe?
<StefandeVries> leoquant, stoor ik je?
<leoquant> StefandeVries, de piano moet nog een aantal malen gestemd worden
<leoquant> alleen laten we de tussenpauze's tussen het stemmen iets ruimer, want anders wordt het erg kostbaar
<leoquant> dat betekent wel een ontstemde piano, en een ontstemde vrouw
<leoquant> vreemd is dat de lage tonen/snaren vrij goed blijven, maar in het hoge de rek er nog niet uit is, en dus snel weer "wiebelig"wordt
<leoquant> :/
<StefandeVries> Dat is inderdaad zo als je alles moet vervangen ja :\
<StefandeVries> hallo iedereen
<OerHeks> :-)
<RawChid> leoquant!
<leoquant> Rachelle!
<leoquant> tabfail!
<leoquant> RawChid, :P
<RawChid> Ik vind het stil in de mwanzo-contreien
<RawChid> Hebben we niet iets te doen ofzo :P
<leoquant> heerlijk
<Rachelle> lol RawChid en leoquant
<Rachelle> nu niet meer. vakantie :D
<RawChid> Hehe, hoi Rachelle ;)
<leoquant> ik geniet
<RawChid> Geniet, maar drink met mate
<Rachelle> dat heb ik gisteren al gedaan :p
<leoquant> straks een nieuwe server
<leoquant> heerlijk
<leoquant> en ik hoef niets te doen...
<RawChid> Daarom mwanzo :P
<StefandeVries> heerlijk :P
<RawChid> We hadden vorige vergadering volgens mij nog wel een discussie
<RawChid> Ik heb nog niets gezien op de mailinglijst ofzo
<leoquant> RawChid, geef maar wat lessen over serverbeheer
<RawChid> Haha
<leoquant> ik ben erbij!
<RawChid> Nou, ik doe niet veel hoor
<RawChid> Ik ben meer een zijlijnbeheerder die een beetje toekijkt.
<leoquant> mooi
<RawChid> Ben erg druk met mn onderzoek ook atm
<leoquant> RawChid, tuurlijk, je studeert
<RawChid> Maar als iemand zich hier geroepen voelt om de dingen van de vorige vergadering weer op te borrelen en in de groep te gooien. Be my guest
<leoquant> ik ben ook even ubuntu moe
<StefandeVries> ik leer 225 regels Latijn uit m'n hoofd, dus ik ook. eventjes. over een week ben ik weer actiever
<leoquant> maar er zijn natuurlijk ook veel leden niet moe he
<RawChid> Nouhja, Latijn leren is ook actief :P
<leoquant> die willen nog wat doen voor ubuntu
<leoquant> als afleiding enzo
<RawChid> Veni vidi vici weet ik nog :P
<leoquant> nomen est omen
<StefandeVries> Homo sapiens non urinat in ventum.
<leoquant> carpe diem
<leoquant> in sanctus dominum
<RawChid> En natuurlijk ad hominem
<leoquant> lolste
<leoquant> tabfail!
<StefandeVries> Quamvis sint sub aqua, sub aqua maledicere temptant
<OerHeks> veni, vidi, foetsie
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ! workshop muziek-musicsoftware/blabla via linux
<leoquant> ?
<leoquant> ?
<RawChid> Is daar behoefte naar?   [/standaardvraag]
<StefandeVries> Daar hebben wij een studio voor met een vleugel, microfoons, mengpanelen en een Tyros4, daar weet ik niks van af, eerlijk gezegd.
<leoquant> RawChid, mwanzo=muziek
<leoquant> atonaal
 * StefandeVries grumbles
<leoquant> schonberg....brrr
<StefandeVries> Dooitze weet er veel van, meer dan ik.
<StefandeVries> Ga weg, dat is geen muziek.
<leoquant> dooitze!
<leoquant> die is geslaagd?
<leoquant> en gaat henen
<leoquant> south africa
<StefandeVries> die is inderdaad geslaagd
<leoquant> havo?
<leoquant> tl?
<StefandeVries> VMBO-TL
<leoquant> die gaat ons verlaten dus
<leoquant> virtueel blijft hij
<leoquant> (hoop ik?)
<RawChid> Bij mij is hij nooit dichterbij geweest dan virtueel, dus ik zal hem niet missen
<RawChid> :P
<leoquant> jij! erg iemand!
<leoquant> :P
<RawChid> Ik merk geen verschil bedoel ik
<RawChid> Ik ben erg... erg... lief?
<leoquant> dat denk ik wel
<leoquant> in de diepte ergens
<StefandeVries> Ik besta ook alleen in cyberspace, offline ben ik...
<StefandeVries> uhm..
 * StefandeVries bedenkt een flitsend persoon
<StefandeVries> nee, dit draait op niks uit :P
<RawChid> Peter R ipv Stefan?
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> ik hoor het
<leoquant> jekyll of hide
<StefandeVries> Hè, verdorie. betrapt :P
<leoquant> ofzo
<StefandeVries> Ubuntu NL Mwanzo Jamsessie. maar dan op instrumenten
<leoquant> meeting zou leuk zijn
<leoquant> ergens als we 10 jaar bestaan
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> dr.ir StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> dan ben ik omgeschoold naar conservatoriumzanger of -pianist :P
<leoquant> later hoogleraar tu delft
<leoquant> ah
<leoquant> das beter!!
<leoquant> leuk, optreden bij rieu
<StefandeVries> Op een niet-Steinwayvleugel
<RawChid> Met -nl-offtopic gaan we pannenkoeken eten in aug.
<leoquant> gaaf.....
<leoquant> mag ik mee?
<leoquant> hmm ben weg dan
<StefandeVries> één iemand uit die groep kan ik nu al niet uitstaan, laat staan irl
<RawChid> Nee, jij bent alleen maar ontopic
<leoquant> o....:/
<RawChid> Nee grapje, lijkt me lache. Is in Haarlem bij jou in de buurt denk ik?
<leoquant> zekur, maar ik ben weg in aug.
<leoquant> haarlem kan niet beter
<leoquant> opzich
<leoquant> later==> naar buiten=zon
<StefandeVries> heerlen <> haarlem is nogal wat
<RawChid> Lijkt me sowieso wel leuk om nog een meeting te houden
<RawChid> Iets algemener
<RawChid> LoCo breed ofzo
<StefandeVries> neem ik de vleugel mee :P
<StefandeVries> en dan alleen een meeting, of ook lezingen etc.?
<StefandeVries> inspiratievolle ideeën :P
<RawChid> Weetniet
<RawChid> Sowieso moet ik binnenkort weer plannen smeden voor een Jam voor Oneiric, denk in september ergens
 * RawChid port Ronnie 
<RawChid> Weet jij al iets van eeen Global Jam?
<RawChid> StefandeVries, ik weet ook wel iemand die vrij technisch is en een praatje wilt houden voor ons.
<StefandeVries> Wie dan?
<RawChid> Miek
<StefandeVries> Ken ik hem/haar?
<RawChid> Nee
<RawChid> Ah, 2 september is de Global Jam!
<StefandeVries> Da's mooi :)
<RawChid> Dikke kans dat er in Nijmegen in dat weekend weer iets is dus ;)
<RawChid> Idee-en zijn ook welkom
<RawChid> Zelf vind ik iets technisch wel interessant. Maar dat is wel lastig als je maar een dagje hebt
<RawChid> Of er moet goed voorbereid worden
<RawChid> Ik ga zo ff weekend vieren met gegrilled vlees en een biertje
<RawChid> Later!
<Ronnie> RawChid, nog niets gezien over de nieuwe Jam, maar ik wil wel weer mee doen dit jaar
<Ronnie> oh, weekend van 2 sept
<Rachelle> hoi niekie
<Idroy> allo
<lordnoid> hallo Idroy
<Idroy> hmmm, moet wel even wennen hoe dit werkt (zit nu in Mirc op windows boot)
<lordnoid> ah, nou dat is een goede manier toch :)
<Rachelle> hoi Idroy
<Idroy_> hmmm... ik vloog er even uit -_-
<Idroy_> oh nvm...
<Idroy> zo... hij ging naar de taskbar rechts onderin xD
<Idroy> is ronnie er? of is ie away from keyboard?
<Ronnie> Idroy: hallo
<Idroy> hey
<Ronnie> leuk dat je er bent
<Ronnie> ik ben blij weer eens wat actieve bijdragers te zien
<Idroy> ghehe, toen ik dat artwork team zag, dacht ik... hmmmm laat ik beiden erg leuk vinden, artwork en een beetje ubuntu verder helpen (niet dat ik dat ooit gedaan heb, maar ik wilde het sowieso wel graag)
<Ronnie> al een idee welke studie je straks wil gaan volgen?
<Idroy> trouwens, als ik me wil inloggen bij de artwork team wiki pagina, zegt ie: Het is u niet toegestaan om login op deze pagina te doen. Login en probeer opnieuw
<Idroy> niet echt heel erg
<Idroy> ik zat zelf te denken aan bio-medische technologie
<Rachelle> ik ben slapen. doei doei
<Idroy> doei
<Ronnie> oh, lijk me een leuke studie
<Ronnie> zelf heb ik scheikunde gestudeerd
<Idroy> ah ja
<Idroy> is ook wel interresant
<Ronnie> ben er bijna mee klaar, maandag mijn laatste gesprek en dan heb ik mijn diploma binnen
<Idroy> ah nice
<Idroy> gefeliciteerd
<Idroy> of iig, alvast gefeliciteerd ;-)
<Ronnie> dank je
<Ronnie> hoe lang ben je al bekend met Ubuntu, en waarom/hoe ben je er bij gekomen om het te gaan gebruiken?
<Idroy> ik ben bekend met ubuntu... poe... ik denk nu 2 jaar ofzo, misschien iets meer,
<Ronnie> oh, en ben je ook al ooit bij een evenement geweest?
<Idroy> ik had een ouwe laptop, en kzat wat te klooien met osen, en toen sprong ubuntu eruit, uiteindelijk werkte dat ding toch niet fijn meer, en heb ik een nieuwe pc aangeschaft, en toen heb ik het op de ouwe gezet, en nu heb ik het dus ook op de nieuwe gezet (dual boot)
<Idroy> nee, ik ben nog nooit bij zo'n evenement geweest eigenlijk
<Ronnie> woon je toevallig in de buurt van Nijmegen?
<Idroy> ik woon in Epe
<Ronnie> ah, die bekende plaats uit de kruiswoordpuzzels
<Idroy> haha, yep
<Idroy> plaats op de veluwe 3 letters :P
<Ronnie> ede kan ook nog ;)
<Ronnie> waarschijnlijk houden we in september in Nijmegen een jam (bijeenkomst) waar we met een aantal personen gaan bijdragen aan ubuntu
<Idroy> ok, en wat zijn jullie van plan?
<Ronnie> ligt een beetje aan wie er allemaal komt
<Ronnie> vorige jam zijn we met een aantal personen begonnen aan het forum thema
<Ronnie> ook een deel is aan het vertalen geslagen
<Idroy> niet geheel onbelangrijk :P
<Ronnie> mocht je zin hebben dan ben je welkom
<Idroy> okay, ik zal het onthouden
<Ronnie> de datum is nog niet bekend, maar als je hier in dit kanaal af en toe komt kijken blijf je op de hoogte
<Idroy> ok, wss kom ik af en toe wel hier :P
<Idroy> oh btw, ik kon niet inloggen in de artwork wiki, gaf ook een vage foutmelding
<Idroy> Het is u niet toegestaan om login op deze pagina te doen. Login en probeer opnieuw.
<Idroy> hoe kan je trouwens die lagen van elkaar bewegen, die in een groep zitten? Bij mij verplaatst nu de hele groep laag
<Idroy> laat maar, laag selecteren en shift inhouden en dan slepen
<Idroy> wat is dit verslavend zeg, dat artwork maken... ik heb heel even gekeken en nu blijf ik ook bezig
<Ronnie> we zitten momenteel midden in een server overgang, daarom kan het zijn dat het bewerken nu even niet werkt
<Idroy> ah ok
<Idroy> kwam er ook achter dat ik al een tijdje terug een launchpad account heb aangemaakt... ik dacht toen wss: "dat kan nog wel handig worden ooit", en nu is dat ook zo een beetje :)
<Idroy> is het misschien een idee om het forumteam, of de moderator, of hoe je ze ook moet noemen, een ander kleurtje te geven als naam? zoals dat mooie ubuntu oranje ofzo?
<Idroy> ik ga maar eens, ik heb al een klein dingetje toegevoegd, ik ga er morgen wel mee verder
<Idroy> cya later
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-06-25
<StefandeVries> goedemorgen leoquant
<leoquant> morgen
<leoquant> DooitzeCompaq, nog congrats met het behalen van je diploma
<OerHeks> Hiep Hier Hoera !
<leoquant> DooitzeCompaq, nog gefeliciteerd met die bereiking van jou diploma
<leoquant> (wat zuid-afrikaans erbij)
<Idroy> hey
<Idroy> ronnie, ik heb je de forum files opnieuw gestuurd, misschien doen ze het nu wel
<Idroy> bij mij op ubuntu in ieder geval wel
<Ronnie> Idroy: nog steeds dezelfde melding, ik snap er niets van. ik heb deze nog nooit eerder gezien bij gimp
<Idroy> hmmm raar, ik had hem eerst ook toendat ik hem probeerde te openen in gimp 2.6, misschien zit je toevallig in de ouwe gimp?
<Ronnie> ik heb GIMP 2.7.2, kun je even kijken welke versie jij hebt
<Ronnie> misschien loop ik achter met de updates
<Idroy> 2.7.3
<Ronnie> hoe heb jij gimp 2.7 ggeinstalleerd?
<Ronnie> ah
<Idroy> misschien is dat het probleem
<Idroy> ik heb deze ppa erop gezet: (ff kijken waar die is)
<Idroy> https://launchpad.net/~matthaeus123/+archive/mrw-gimp-svn
<Idroy> daar staat ie wel tussen
<Ronnie> http://ppa.launchpad.net/matthaeus123/mrw-gimp-svn/ubuntu maverick heb ik
<Ronnie> ik zal die van natty eens pakken
<Idroy> deze ppa heb ik gebruikt: ppa:matthaeus123/mrw-gimp-svn
<Ronnie> nu met natty krijg ik wel een nieuwere versi binnen
<Idroy> okay
<Idroy> mooi
<Idroy> hopelijk werkt ie nu wel
<Idroy> wanneer komt 2.8 eigenlijk uit? eind dit jaar ofzo? Duurt wel erg lang bij gimp
<Ronnie> De volgende pakketten zijn achtergehouden: gimp libgegl-0.0-0 libgimp2.0 libgimp2.0-dev libtiff-tools
<Idroy> dan moet je nog sudo apt-get install gimp doen
<Ronnie> er zijn volgens mij maar 2 developers die er aan werken, dus dat kan wel een tijdje duren
<Idroy> zo heb ik het gedaan
<Idroy> ah ok
<Idroy> en volgens mij heb ik ook nog de gpg key geactiveerd dmv.: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 405A15CB
<Idroy> dus eerst de key activeren en dan: sudo apt-get install gimp
<Idroy> en toen haalde hij hem wel binnen bij mij
<Idroy> gelukt?
<Ronnie> ik ben nu handmatig een aantal packages van natty aan het installeren
<Idroy> ok
<Ronnie> hmm, gaat niet echt lukken
<Idroy> wat gaat er mis?
<Ronnie> ik zou python, glib en gtk moeten updaten hiervoor
<Ronnie> dan zijn echt core packages waarmee ik mijn systeem overhoop kan helpen
<Idroy> raar, die heb ik volgens mij niet geupdate
<Ronnie> draai jij ubuntu 11.04 natty?
<Idroy> yep
<Ronnie> ik draai nog 10.10 mavercik
<Idroy> ah ok, dat verklaard wel een hoop dan
<Ronnie> vind 11.04 nog niet goed genoeg
<Idroy> ah ok
<Idroy> tot nu toe heb ik er nog geen problemen mee gekregen
<Ronnie> ik vind vooral dat door de interface verandering er een heleboel opties verdwenen zijn
<Ronnie> bijvoorbeeld de systray
<Idroy> ah ja
<Idroy> heb je niet toevallig een dual-boot ofzo?
<Idroy> windows zou ook kunnen
<Idroy> en dan daarop gimp 2.7.3 installeren
<Ronnie> is er voor win ook een 2.7.3 versie?
<Idroy> kan je iig zien wat ik gedaan heb
<Idroy> ik dacht dat ik op windows 2.7.3 heb draaien
<Ronnie> hmm die kon ik een tijd geleden niet vinden
<Idroy> http://tweakers.net/meuktracker/25823/gimp-273.html
<Idroy> staat wel een download link tussen
<Idroy> kheb dacht ik 2.7.2/head geinstalleerd, en die lijk verdacht veel op gimp 2.7.3 (ook dat opstart schermpje enzo)
<Idroy> kan zo wel even kijken welke ik erop heb staan
<Idroy> maar ik dacht 2.7.3 of iig die 2.7.2/head (wat wss ook 2.7.3 is)
<Idroy> tis wel onofficieel, maarja als het dan wel werkt
<Idroy> http://partha.com/downloads/gimp-2.7.3-32bit.exe hier heb je er ook eentje
<Ronnie> ah, dank je, zal ik die eens installeren
<Idroy> kan mss ook wel in wine
<StefandeVries> hallo! :)
<Idroy> hey
<Ronnie> ik zal hem eens in wine proberen dan. beter dan windows virtueel opstarten
<Idroy> hopelijk werkt het
<Ronnie> Idroy: gelukt
<Idroy> mooi
<Ronnie> ik zie dat je een lijn gezet hebt tussen de sticky en normale topic, ziet er goed uit, ben benieuwd of dit ook technich mogelijk is
<Ronnie> de zwarte lijn om het new icoontje vind ik wat te dik of te opvallend, misschien een lichtere kleur of helemaal geen lijn kan beter overkomen
<Ronnie> sticky topic dikgedrukt, goede toevoeging
<Idroy> ah ja, klopt, misschien kan ik dat zwart wel omzetten naar een donkere kleur oranje (afgeleid van de ubuntu kleur oranje)
<Idroy> ik heb dacht ik dat Ubuntu NL, ook dik gedrukt gezet
<Ronnie> of een lichtere oranje kleur. als de rand lichter is dan de binnenkant, lijkt de knop naar voren te komen. als de rand donkerder is, naar achteren
<Idroy> daar heb je gelijk in
<Idroy> ik heb het zwarte nu vervangen door een lichtere kleur oranje, en het is nu 1 pixel dik
<Idroy> dan blend die wel mooi met de achtergrond... (ik zou niet weten hoe ik het anders moet verwoorden :P)
<StefandeVries> opgaan in, vermengen met..
<Idroy> dankje :P
<StefandeVries> Haha :P
<Idroy> ik had ook het idee om de moderators een oranje en dik gedrukte naam te geven, ik weet niet of dat technisch gezien haalbaar is, maar dan kan je wel in 1 oog opslag zien of het een moderator is (of iemand van hetforum team ofzo)
<Ronnie> Idroy: ik denk wederom technisch niet haalbaar
<Idroy> ah schijt
<Ronnie> ja, SMF is niet echt super software om een goede styling te geven
<Idroy> ik heb het weleens gezien trouwens
<Idroy> naja, als het niet kan dan kan het gewoon niet, is jammer maar helaas
<Idroy> ik zie hier trouwens wel dat je in SMF wel, leden van de membergroups (moderators dus) hun naam een kleurjte kan geven
<Idroy> kleurtje*
<Idroy> hallo
<OerHeks> hoi :-)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-06-26
<Idroy> ey oh
<StefandeVries> Heyoo!
<CasW> Danke, leoquant
<CasW> (Hoe wordt dat eigenlijk automatisch gedaan? Op basis van wat? IP-adres? Mac-adres?
<CasW> )
<lordnoid_> of nickserv
<leoquant> normaal automatisch CasW
<leoquant> via nickserv info doe ik dat
<leoquant> dat is dan een +V
<CasW> Ja, dat begrijp ik, maar ik heb hier hetzelfde IP-adres (zelfde netwerk), ik ben ingelogd bij NickServ, dus op basis waarvan wordt het dan automatisch gedaan vroeg ik me af
<leoquant> wanneer je via een andere computer od webpage inlogt vervalt die auto +V
<leoquant> ik zal eens kijken
<CasW> Ja, dus het lijkt mij mac-adres?
<commandoline> volgens mij gaat het toch op registered nickname?
<lordnoid_> kun je het mac-adres opvragen dan :S?
<commandoline> lordnoid_: iig je hostname
<CasW> Nouja, mijn nickname was dus registered en ingelogd, en toch ging ik niet automatisch +v
<leoquant> brrr
<leoquant> bla
<CasW> Hmm, alweer? :p
<StefandeVries> Dubbele voice? schreeuwlelijk :
<leoquant> CasW, not registered
<CasW> Hmm, ik heb hem toch echt geregistreerd...
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> precies
<CasW> En ik was ook ingelogd
<leoquant> hehe
<leoquant> een rejoin moet het nu laten zien of het werkt
<leoquant> maar ik weet het wel zeker
<CasW> Lijkt er niet op ;)
<leoquant> niet?!
<leoquant> ge hebt keurig een autovoice
<CasW> Oh, dan zij 'ie het niet...
<CasW> Vervelend Empathy
<CasW> *zei
<leoquant> lordnoid_, ook klaar
<leoquant> emphathy laat dat niet zien dus? toch eens proberen hier, alles in 1.
<leoquant> pidgin-like
<CasW> Pidgin is fijner
<StefandeVries> veeel fijner
<StefandeVries> zo, daar ben ik weer
 * MrChrisDruif zit lekker in dit kanaal te chillen O:-)
 * OerHeks hangt wat op zijn krukje
<MrChrisDruif> Wat hang je aan je krukje OerHeks ? Staat het op Facebook? O:-)
<OerHeks> ik ben niet echt actief op facebook
<MrChrisDruif> Weet ik :P
<OerHeks> ik heb een prachtig krukje gevonden, met wat verfspatters.
<OerHeks> zwart. en toen ik onderop keek, stond daar natuurlijk een stempel van IKEA :(
<OerHeks> maar zit erg lekker
<MrChrisDruif> Ach, dat de Nederlandse huizen voor 60% uit Ikea bestaat, maakt toch niet uit?
<MrChrisDruif> Prijs/kwaliteit verhouding is best op orde bij hun volgens mij ;)
<OerHeks> het brand goed, hoop ik.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-06-18
<RawChid> Cees: het punt is dat bij mij de header over de hele breedte te zien is... Dus dan kan ie nie buiten beeld lopen...
<RawChid> En de header zou ook over de hele breedte moeten zijn.
<RawChid> Zo is het bij mij http://i49.tinypic.com/qx7wao.png
<StefandeVries> Hallo leoquant
<smile> bye :)
<smile> goeiemiddag :)
<Luckiboy> he smile
<smile> Luckiboy: 8)
<Luckiboy> Wil je wat met mwanzo gaan doen, smile
<Luckiboy> ?
<smile> niks. :) ik ben betrokken bij lubuntu als wiki-schrijver / commentator op ideeën :)
<Luckiboy> Ah, oké
<smile> en nu ga ik een google group oprichten als reactie op klachten op de mailinglist. :p
<RawChid> Leuk
<RawChid> Je hoeft trouwens niet elke keer hallo of doei te zeggen.
<RawChid> Volgens de IRC-etiquette
<StefandeVries> Dat zijn slechts richtlijnen :P
<RawChid> Ik zeg toch ook "hoeft"
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> De vergadering is woensdag, hè?
<smile> :p
<RawChid> Jep
<Luckiboy> Nog agendapunten? de agenda is een beetje kaal :P
<RawChid> Ik niet, en ik kan woensdag ook niet
<Luckiboy> Jammer dat je er niet kan zijn RawChid
<Luckiboy> he tchlr
<smile> zo, ik ga weg hier. ik heb wat teveel kanalen. ik blijf nog altijd in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<leoquant> StefandeVries even een test op irssi?
<StefandeVries> What the sodding hell.
<leoquant> ok gelukt. dank RawChid for the script
<StefandeVries> Waar was dat goed voor?
<leoquant> uh een script geprobeerd...op irssi
<StefandeVries> Oh.
<leoquant> mag ik het nogeens proberen na herstart?
<leoquant> mag ie StefandeVries?
<StefandeVries> Ga je gang.
<leoquant> ik gebuik het bleh script via RawChid
<leoquant>  syntax is/ak
<leoquant> a=action
<leoquant> k=kick
<leoquant> hmmm
<leoquant> welkom StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Ja, fijn. :P
<leoquant> hehe
<leoquant> http://autobleh.projectnet.org/
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-06-19
<StefandeVries> Hé leoquant
<leoquant> hallo StefandeVries en iedereen
<Luckiboy> he leoquant
<leoquant> Luckiboy: morgen red ik fysiek niet. ik bedoel niet dat ik dood ben, maar erg moe zal zijn :)
<leoquant> misschien kun je de meeting leiden
<leoquant> ik doel nu op de meeting
<Luckiboy> Sorry, ik was ff weg, maar ik begrijp het, ik denk dat ik het wel zal redden (en anders stellen we last-minute nog iemand anders aan ;)
<Luckiboy> Oh, gaat ie net weg
<timo^> :P
<timo^> waarover ging het?
<Luckiboy> De meeting van morgen
<Luckiboy> Hij kan niet
<timo^> oww
<Luckiboy> Dus ga ik hem vervangen
<Luckiboy> Zal ik dat ook gelijk op de loco-portaal zetten? Dan weet hij ook gelijk dat ik hem begrepen heb
<timo^> doe maar :)
<timo^> oeh
<Luckiboy> Gedaan
<timo^> dan mag je ;startmeeting doen :D
<Luckiboy> oeh?
<timo^> en ;topic
<timo^> en ;actiion
<timo^> en ;action zelfs
<Luckiboy> :P
<Luckiboy>  ;action is een afspraak toch?
<timo^> actiepunt
<timo^> goed ik ga weer :)
<Luckiboy> doei timo^
<timo^> tot vanavond of anders morgen ;)
<Luckiboy> StefandeVries, ik zit even de logs van vorige meetings door te lezen, en op het einde wordt zo'n mooie meeting-samenvatting getoond. Wat is het commando daarvoor?
<Luckiboy> Of is dat gewoon door de notulist erbij geplaatst?
<RawChid> Gaat dat niet automatisch nadat je ;endmeeting ofzo doet?
<RawChid> Luckiboy^
<Luckiboy> RawChid, ik weet het niet
<Luckiboy> Proberen?
<RawChid> Wat jij wil
<Luckiboy> ;startmeeting
<Luckiboy> hmm, dat gaat nu niet meer lukken zo
<CasW> Hé, was dat een old-skool crash? Hm, vreemd.
<leoquant> Luckiboy: kan ik ergens mee helpen?
<CasW> Weet StefandeVries dit al?
<leoquant> of errort mwanzobot ?
<Luckiboy> leoquant, Wordt er automatisch een samenvatting gemaakt van de meeting als je ;endmeeting doet?
<CasW> Daar lijkt het op...
<leoquant> ja Luckiboy
<Luckiboy> Ok, bedankt
<leoquant> misschien dat Thomas_de_Graaff hem weer online kan brengen?
<leoquant> want die bot "loopt"  via de comm. server?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik kan het eens proberen.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Moment.
<leoquant> Thomas_de_Graaff: alvast bedankt
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik heb de bot opgestart, hij zou nu weer moeten werken.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik weet niet waarom de bot er niet meer was. Er was geen mwanzobot proces meer.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> leoquant, graag gedaan. :)
<CasW> Dat zeg ik, het lijkt op een crash, StefandeVries.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ja, wellicht eerder een crash dan een vastloper dus.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Het schijnt dat de verbinding met de community server soms te traag is. Zoiets gaf Stefan eens aan.
<RawChid> Misschien issie niet latent genoeg :P
<CasW> Ah, oké. Maar feit blijft dat 'ie crashte meteen nadat Luckiboy het ;startmeeting-commando gaf ;)
<CasW> (Nog 's proberen! Reproduceren!)
<RawChid> ;startmeeting
<RawChid> En nou?
<Luckiboy> Hmm
<CasW> Ja. Het zal een bug zijn.
<MichaelTel> Stefan erbij roepen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hij is al weer weg.
<CasW> Zijn er mappen die andere rechten hebben gekregen de laatste tijd? Dat 'ie daar eerst wel naartoe kon schrijven en nu niet meer?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Niet dat ik weet.
<CasW> Of een dropbox-wachtwoord (hij maakt toch gebruik van dropbox) wat veranderd is?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hij maakt volgens mij geen gebruik meer van dropbox.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik kan op de server eens kijken naar map rechten.
<CasW> Kan je de traceback zien? ;)
<MichaelTel> StefandeVries was wel met de code bezig om de ip-adressen te filteren, geloof ik.
<RawChid> Nee, dat bleek toch niet door de bot te komen MichaelTel
<CasW> Dan zal die wel gecrasht zijn.
<RawChid> Dat was een log van iemands IRC-client
<MichaelTel> Oh, oke
<StefandeVries> Ik zal eens zien.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Mwanzobot start op met de rechten van stefan op de server, en de map voor de mwanzobot log heeft ook die rechten. Dat kan het probleem dus niet zijn.
<StefandeVries> Ik sluit hem af.
<StefandeVries> En dan handmatig weer op.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> A StefandeVries, die weet tenminste hoe mwanzobot werkt. Ik blijf er nu af.
<StefandeVries> Om de foutmelding te kunnen zien.
<StefandeVries> Dus hold your keyboards ;)
 * MichaelTel houdt keyboard vast
<StefandeVries> ;startmeeting
<StefandeVries> Ah.
<StefandeVries> Ik heb het gevonden.
<RawChid> En, en, en, en?
<CasW> "Ah." Dat klinkt goed.
<StefandeVries> Excuses, is ga het even verhelpen.
<StefandeVries> Verkeerde import van de time module. :)
<RawChid> www.watbenjedan.nl   :PP
<RawChid> Haha, dat moet kunnen
<StefandeVries> Een prutser! :P
<RawChid> :D
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Met prutsen kom je een heel eind meestal. Mijn favoriete manier van werken. :D
<RawChid> Gadverdamme Thomas_de_Graaff
<Thomas_de_Graaff> lol
<RawChid> Net als de Trial-and-error methode :P
<RawChid> (niet dat ik dat zelf nooit doe :P)
<StefandeVries> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is StefandeVries. Het kengetal is 7615439835639
<StefandeVries> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op:
<MwanzoBot> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/mwanzobot/log7615439835639.html
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Welkom bij Ubuntu NL Mwanzo | Nieuw? Typ !over | Dit kanaal wordt gelogd, zie !logs | Regelmatig worden hier workshops georganiseerd. Zie ook !workshops
<StefandeVries> :D
<Luckiboy> Kijk :)
<RawChid> Heb je nou je zin Luckiboy
<RawChid> Beetje MwanzoBot slopen
<CasW> Hij crasht niet meer :)
<RawChid> Maargoed dat dit vandaag gebeurt, en niet morgen
<Luckiboy> Nou zeg RawChid :P
<StefandeVries> Dat was stom van me. In de floodprotectie voor de factoids had ik een tijdslot ingebouwd met from time import time, en was daarbij vergeten dat ik elders time.strftime gebruikte voor de logs.
<StefandeVries> Dus.
<StefandeVries> Dus strftime kon-ie niet 'vinden' zeg maar.
<RawChid> Gelukkig had je goed getest  [/natrap]
<CasW> Dus, niet slim. time.time.strftime...
<StefandeVries> Dus nu, staat er bovenin from time import time,strftime
<StefandeVries> en heb ik onderin time.strftime veranderd in strftime.
<StefandeVries> Werkt!
<CasW> Heb je nog best snel opgemerkt... Lijkt me geen fijne traceback.
<Luckiboy> Ik ga eten, tot zo
<StefandeVries> Nou ja, ik heb die floodprotectie gisteren ingebouwd.
<StefandeVries> Dus ik kon het vrij snel oppikken :p
<CasW> Ja, goed :P
<StefandeVries> En jullie laten me ook schrikken hè.
<StefandeVries> Ik dacht dat het vandaag al woensdag was. :P
<CasW> Och, we doen ons best.
 * StefandeVries gaat diep door het stof en biedt zijn excuses aan.
<CasW> Zullen we z'n excuses aanvaarden?
<RawChid> Ik lust eigenlijk wel wat lekkers te drinken
<CasW> Mijn gras moet gemaaid worden.
 * OerHeks maait de munttuin
<CasW> Maar dat wil OerHeks blijkbaar ook wel voor me doen :P
<OerHeks> ja, als jij mijn raamen lapt, 6 hoog.
<CasW> Vooruit, als ik er zo'n mooi ramenlappersbakje bij krijg, je weet wel, van die dingen die opgehangen worden aan het dak waarop de ramenlappers staan.
<RawChid> OerHeks, je hebt toch een balkon
<OerHeks> ja.
<RawChid> nuff said
<OerHeks> je verpest de grap, RawChid
<CasW> Krijg ik zijn balkon erbij? Da's ook leuk, maar wat minder makkelijk nog te verplaatsen.
<RawChid> lol
<OerHeks> stuk touw aan je poot en aan het hekwerk, er moet wel veilig gewerkt worden.
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> timo^ te laat
<leoquant> fun is net voorbij
<RawChid> Lees de logs maar :P
<CasW> 'avond timo^.
<leoquant> o ja we zijn double logged
<leoquant> fijn
<timo^> dag leoquant, RawChid, CasW
<timo^> ohjee
<timo^> die staan nog niet online
<timo^> en logs op pastebins zijn leuker
<timo^> dusch
<timo^> LOGS!! :P
<leoquant> :P
<timo^> wat is het linkje naar de agenda van morgen?
<leoquant> pff verscillende...
<leoquant> h
 * timo^ heeft het gevonden
<timo^> Kmail deed moeilijk
<timo^> Nepomuk was eventjes bezig
<leoquant> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Agenda/2012-06-20
<timo^> maargoed
<timo^> LOGS!!!!
<timo^> :P
<leoquant> geweldig die mod avatars op ubuntuforums
<leoquant> struinende wolven
<leoquant> op zoek naar prooi
<timo^> ?
<leoquant> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2006628
<timo^> :)
<leoquant> timo^: alle mods hebben dezelfde avatar
<timo^> gheh
<timo^> heeft iemand logs
<timo^> CasW: ?
<timo^> xchat heeft toch wel automagische logs?
<CasW> Ik kan teruglezen... Jij wilt ze zeker gepastebint hebben?
<timo^> jap
<leoquant> ik denk het...
<timo^> de irclogs zijn nog niet up to date
<CasW> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1049510/
<CasW> Voila
<timo^> dank
<timo^> die loco.ubuntu.com site is erg traag zeg :/
<StefandeVries> Logs van mijn screw up?
<StefandeVries> Leuk. :')
<CasW> Zeker.
<StefandeVries> Sadisten.
<CasW> Maar dat wisten we al.
<leoquant> goed
<leoquant> bye bye
<timo^>  goh
<timo^> 't lijkt Compiz wel StefandeVries
 * StefandeVries gaat huilend in een hoekje zitten.
 * timo^ troost StefandeVries: " 't komt wel goed schatje"
 * CasW lacht en wijst. :P
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-06-20
<CasW> ping JanC
<JanC> CasW: ?
<CasW> Zie #-offtopic
<CasW> Ah, StefandeVries is er al :)
<StefandeVries> CasW: gevlucht? :P
<CasW> Joah, ik heb het te druk om in een (aardig) actief kanaal aanwezig te zijn ;)
<CasW> (#-mwanzo, #-nl en #openteacher zijn meestal wel rustig)
<Luckiboy> he timo^
<timo^> dag Luckiboy
<Luckiboy> Ik zag dat je een agendapunt had toegevoegd voor de vergadering vanavond?
<Luckiboy> Ik heb hem even één punt naar boven verplaatst
<Luckiboy> Dat lijkt me handiger om te behandelen zo
<Luckiboy> timo^
<timo^> oke
 * timo^ is ook even bezig ;)
<Luckiboy> Oké :)
<StefandeVries> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is StefandeVries. Het kengetal is 6369306093029
<StefandeVries> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op:
<MwanzoBot> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/mwanzobot/log6369306093029.html
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Welkom bij Ubuntu NL Mwanzo | Nieuw? Typ !over | Dit kanaal wordt gelogd, zie !logs | Regelmatig worden hier workshops georganiseerd. Zie ook !workshops
<StefandeVries> Jeuj.
<Luckiboy> Goed bezig
<CasW> Commandoline kon vanavond niet bij de meeting aanwezig zijn, toch? Weet iemand waarom niet?
<CasW> commandoline! Eindelijk! :P
<commandoline> Waar is de vergadering vanavond? Hier of in -meeting?
<StefandeVries> Hier.
<StefandeVries> Voor Mwanzo altijd hier :)
<commandoline> Ok, laatste keer is alweer zo lang geleden...
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Maar het loopt te goed om vaker te vergaderen. :p
<commandoline> Misschien wel goed om een evaluatiepuntje toe te voegen aan de agenda, met zo weinig meetings (had ik normaal al gedaan, maar op een tablet gaat dat wat lastiger)
<StefandeVries> Je kunt het nog op de agenda zetten :)
<commandoline> Ik bedoel dat ik het vanavond wel live inbreng ;) zonder keepass kan ik niet bij de agenda
<timo^> hoe laat ook weer?
<commandoline> 19:30, dacht ik.
<commandoline> trouwens, nu kan ik bij keepass :D
<timo^> dan kan ik er het eerste stukje niet bij zijn
 * timo^ gaat
<timo^> dagjes
<robbeken> hey, goede avond iedereen
<StefandeVries> Goedeavond robbeken )
<robbeken> Ik ben hier langs gekomen in de hoop dat iemand van jullie me kan helpen.
<StefandeVries> Hulp met Ubuntu?
<robbeken> yep
<StefandeVries> Daarvoor kan je beter naar het kanaal #ubuntu-nl gaan
<robbeken> langs waar geraak ik daar?
<commandoline> dat staat waarschijnlijk ergens in de bovenbalk van het lichtblauwe deel van het scherm
<StefandeVries> /join #ubuntu-nl
<commandoline> beide opties werken :)
<robbeken> nee, niet te zien
<robbeken> Staat enkel maar ubunt-nl-mwanzo
<StefandeVries> robbeken: als je /join #ubuntu-nl intypt, kom je er vanzelf.
<MichaelTel> Goedenavond r0n_
<StefandeVries> Hé r0n_
<Luckiboy> Goed, eindelijk klaar met eten, over 8 minuten begint de meeting
<r0n_> Het was toch 19:30 - 20:00 ? (goedenavond allen ......)
<Luckiboy> Oh, ja idd (goedenavond r0n_ )
<Luckiboy> *Over 36 minuten begint de meeting
<Luckiboy> :)
<MichaelTel> Je wilt wel heel erg graag voorzitten :D
<StefandeVries> Ik hoop dat de bot het niet op z'n heupen krijgt.
<Luckiboy> MichaelTel, ik was alleen een beetje aan het stressen omdat ik dacht dat ie om 7 uur begon :P
<Luckiboy> Goed, dan ga ik nog even helpen met de afwas, tot over een half uur dan maar
<MichaelTel> Tot zo, Luckiboy
<MichaelTel> StefandeVries, jij bent aanwezig. Dus dat zal de bot echt niet proberen ;)
<Luckiboy> Zo, weer terug
<CasW> Mooi op tijd.
<r0n_> Goed afgedroogt ?
<Luckiboy> Prima hoor, helemaal klaar
 * StefandeVries waarschuwt MwanzoBot.
<Luckiboy> Rustig ân, StefandeVries , nog 4 minuten hoor
<MichaelTel> Oh tijd zat..
<Luckiboy> 3
 * MichaelTel geeft MwanzoBot ff wat te drinken
<MichaelTel> Hannie redt het niet lees ik net.
<Luckiboy> Ok
<Luckiboy> Rest wel?
<Luckiboy> Goed, ik denk dat het zo onderhand wel tijd wordt
<Luckiboy> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is Luckiboy. Het kengetal is 3258499216654
<MichaelTel> Succes Luckiboy
<Luckiboy> Hallo allemaal
<CasW> Hallo
<Luckiboy> Willen alle aanwezigen even hun hand opsteken?
<Luckiboy> 0/
 * CasW steekt zijn hand op.
<StefandeVries> o/
<r0n_> Ron idem
<MichaelTel> o/
<Luckiboy> Ok, vrijwilligers voor het notuleren, of moet ik dat doen?
<commandoline> o/
<Luckiboy> welkom commandoline
<Luckiboy> Laat ik maar notuleren
<Luckiboy> Of wacht, even officieel
<Luckiboy> ;topic aanstellen notulist
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: aanstellen notulist
<Luckiboy> Goed, dat doe ik
<Luckiboy> ;topic Huidige leden
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Huidige leden
<Luckiboy> Topic van timo, maar die is er nu niet zie ik
<StefandeVries> heeft hij bespreekpunten achtergelaten, of skippen we dit punt?
<Luckiboy> Wie is er actief bezig in Mwanzo hier?
<StefandeVries> Ik.
<Luckiboy> Op de loco pagina heeft hij een Topic gezet
<Luckiboy> Maar ik ben ook actief
<commandoline> iedereen bij deze meeting zeg maar globaal (afgezien van de paar afwezigen)
<CasW> Ik ben bereid (aardig) actief te zijn, als het me goed uitkomt... ;)
<Luckiboy> Mooi, dan gaan we verder naar het volgende punt, of wil iemand hier nog iets over zeggen?
<Luckiboy> Nee?
<Luckiboy> ;topic Gebied ledenverwerving uitbreiden
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Gebied ledenverwerving uitbreiden
<commandoline> nee, gewoon genoeg mensen beschikbaar voor onze activiteiten lijkt me.
<Luckiboy> Iemand hier ideeën voor?
<StefandeVries> Nou ja, waar willen we nog meer acief zijn dan?
<StefandeVries> We hebben het forum, IRC, mailing list..
<r0n_> Een link naar de wiki pagina, in de handtekening op het forum ?
<CasW> Op de straten, flyeren ;)
<Luckiboy> IRL meetings, is maar een ideetje
<Luckiboy> Op release parties zie ik niet veel terug van mwanzo
<StefandeVries> Daar zijn we ook wat jong voor.
<StefandeVries> En er moeten maar net mensen zijn die er kunnen zijn.
<Luckiboy> Dat is waar
<Luckiboy> Iemand nog ideeën?
<commandoline> IRL meetings alleen voor mwanzo schiet inderdaad niet op. Het erover hebben óp andere Ubuntu NL IRL bijeenkomsten is wel een goed punt.
<commandoline> we zouden een keertje op de internationale planet een stukje kunnen zetten
<Luckiboy> commandoline, goed punt
<commandoline> er zijn Nederlandstalige Ubuntugebruikers die niet bij de loco zitten
<commandoline> en op de lokale planet kan ook geen kwaad, hoewel die voor zover ik weet vooral gelezen wordt door de mensen die al van mwanzo op de hoogte zijn.
<PvandeWyngaerde> goedenavond iedereen, ik zal #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo eens vermelden op de irl ubuntu-be meeting en braai op 14 juli in Antw
<Luckiboy> commandoline, zou jij je hiermee willen bezighouden dan?
<commandoline> ok
<commandoline> maar dan wordt het wel een langetermijnprojectje. Kan dus even duren.
<commandoline> Aan de andere kant hebben we even voor de evaluatie (de volgende meeting ;))
<Luckiboy> Ok, dan beginnen we daar snel aan
<Luckiboy> ;topic Evaluatie
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Evaluatie
<commandoline> PvandeWyngaerde: mooi, dat is precies het soort promotie waar we tot nu toe nog niet mee bezig zijn geweest.
<commandoline> Luckiboy: dat bedoelde ik niet, we hebben even voor de volgende meeting waarop het iig gebeurt moet zijn, bedoelde ik.
<Luckiboy> Wacht, ik verander het even terug, zo te zien heeft men hier wel wat over te zeggen
<Luckiboy> ;topic Gebied ledenverwerving uitbreiden
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Gebied ledenverwerving uitbreiden
<Luckiboy> Ok, verder met de vergadering ;)
<commandoline> nou, ik nu niet meer ;)
<Luckiboy> commandoline, is een goed initiatief, zullen we hier dan een actiepunt van maken?
<commandoline> Luckiboy: van de planet? Doe maar.
<Luckiboy> ;action commandoline kijkt naar opties om iets te berichten over Mwanzo op de Ubuntu planet
<MwanzoBot> Actiepunt: commandoline kijkt naar opties om iets te berichten over Mwanzo op de Ubuntu planet
<PvandeWyngaerde> met sociale media kan je rap heel veel mensen bereiken, niet direct de doelgroep die al een planet volgt
<Luckiboy> PvandeWyngaerde, ook een goed punt, ubuntu nl heeft twitter en fb maar is daar niet heel actief op
<Luckiboy> Iemand daar suggesties voor?
<commandoline> Die accounts worden beheerd door het nieuwsteam
<Cees> zelf twitteren over mwanzo
<Luckiboy> Ja, maar de "officieële
<Luckiboy> Oh, sorry
<Cees> en retweeten :)
<commandoline> Het nieuwsteam is momenteel geloof ik gewoon inactief, de echte oplossing zou natuurlijk zijn om dat te (her)starten.
<Luckiboy> commandoline, de vraag is of die zich gaan bezighouden met mwanzo
<Luckiboy> Of met Ubuntu in het algemeen
<Cees> wat is officieel op twitter waard? het gaat meer om volgers toch?
<Luckiboy> Ha timo^N900
<Luckiboy> We zijn al bezig
<timo^N900> ik ben er even afwezig bij ;)
<timo^N900> ik moet nog eten
<timo^N900> maar lees wel mee :)
<Luckiboy> Cees, doel je op een speciale mwanzo - twitter / fb
<Luckiboy> ?
<Luckiboy> Dat zou kunnen
<Cees> nee, in tegendeel.
<Cees> gewoon zelf (re)tweeten over mwanzo
<Luckiboy> ok
<timo^N900> en als je geen twitterdetwit hebt?
<Luckiboy> Facebook
<Cees> dan niet he?
<commandoline> je kan gewoon hetzelfde doen op facebook
<Luckiboy> Goed, volgende punt?
<commandoline> nee
<Luckiboy> Ok
<commandoline> Ik wil nog even zeggen dat er overigens eerder al een identi.ca groep is aangemaakt door leoquant.
<Luckiboy> Beginner hè ;)
<Luckiboy> commandoline, dat is een goede, kan je die op de mailinglijst zetten, of hier?
<commandoline> even zoeken...
<Luckiboy> FB is ook wel uitermate geschikt voor Mwanzo, trouwens
<commandoline> ja, ik zou geen tijd verspillen aan identi.ca en de meer mainstream social media gebruiken hiervoor, maar voor de volledigheid.
<Luckiboy> Facebook en twitter dus?
<commandoline> hmm, heel identi.ca is veranderd. Ik kan niets van die groep terugvinden zo.
<timo^N900> identica is idd niet erg hendig
<StefandeVries> Identica is er te erg op gericht open source te zijn om handig te zijn.
<commandoline> Ok, dus zelf eens wat over mwanzo op facebook/twitter zetten. Maar gaan we ook nog even achter die officiele accounts aan?
<commandoline> die hebben denk ik een groter bereik
<Luckiboy> Als het nieuwsteam Mwanzo kan promoten, zou dat prachtig zijn idd
<Luckiboy> Ik wil dat wel doen, als er verder niemand is
<commandoline> Prima, weten we direct of ze nog actief zijn :)
<Luckiboy> ;action Luckiboy gaat het Nieuwsteam contacteren over promotie van Mwanzo via media
<MwanzoBot> Actiepunt: Luckiboy gaat het Nieuwsteam contacteren over promotie van Mwanzo via media
<Luckiboy> Verder nog?
<Luckiboy> Nee?
<StefandeVries> Eénmaal..
<Luckiboy> Andermaal
<Luckiboy> Verkocht
<timo^N900> andermaal
<timo^N900> shit
<timo^N900> te laat
<Luckiboy> Goed, ik ga verder
<timo^N900> doe dat
<Luckiboy> ;topic Evaluatie
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Evaluatie
<Luckiboy> Sorry, mijn pc deed even raar
<Luckiboy> Nog workshops gehad de laatste tijd?
<timo^N900> bureaublad op afstand, html
<timo^N900> werken met de wiki
<Luckiboy> Allemaal goed verlopen?
<timo^N900> joah
<commandoline> JFL gaf wat problemen, maar dat is inmiddels opgelost. (hoop ik :P)
<r0n_> Beiden zeer leerzaam (voor mij)
<timo^N900> jammer dat JFL er telkens uitlag
<timo^N900> commandoline: dat dus
<commandoline> opkomst was wel wat minder dan op het hoogtepunt vorig jaar had ik het idee.
<timo^N900> html heb je het over nu?
<commandoline> in het algemeen.
<commandoline> ik geloof dat we iets van 15 deelnemers hadden de allereerste pythonworkshop
<Luckiboy> Werken met de wiki was best wel druk
<timo^N900> idd
<Luckiboy> Ook iets van 10 of zo
<commandoline> ok, dat weet ik zo niet meer.
<CasW> Ik heb ook het idee dat het minder rondverteld werd, ik heb denk ik alle workshops gemist omdat ik niet wist dat ze er waren.
<Luckiboy> CasW, volgens mij stonden ze allemaal op het forum
<commandoline> ok, dus consequent posten op forum, irc topics aanpassen, en wiki up-to-date?
<CasW> Luckiboy: Ik kijk nooit op het forum ;)
<r0n_> ik kijk ALLEEN op het forum
<commandoline> iedere workshop op de NL planet aankondigen zou natuurlijk ook kunnen
<CasW> Inderdaad, IRC topics zijn handig, en misschien (zoals vorig jaar ook wel werd gedaan) iets van tevoren even in #-nl en #-nl-offtopic zeggen dat 'ie komt
<commandoline> (dus nog een kanaal ernaast, wel meer werk.)
<Luckiboy> Ik kijk nooit naar de kanaal topics ;)
<CasW> Ik ook nauwelijks, dus daarom ook mijn toevoeging ;)
<Luckiboy> CasW, dat verspreiden op IRC -offtopic en -nl is een goed plan
<commandoline> ok, gewoon even die punten in de notulen opnemen dan als 'even op letten' bij komende workshops?
<commandoline> dan lijkt het me opgelost.
<Luckiboy> Ok
<StefandeVries> Communityserver werkt prima laatste tijd.
<Luckiboy> Geen problemen mee gehad idd
<StefandeVries> IRC-topics kan ik regelen.
<CasW> Lijkt me goed.
<StefandeVries> Zeg me wat en wanneer.
<CasW> Automatisch, MwanzoBot een uur van tevoren de komende workshops laten verkondigen? ;)
<Luckiboy> Kan dat, StefandeVries
<commandoline> ok, en geplande workshops?
<commandoline> oh, ik ga te snel :P
<StefandeVries> Voorlopig niet, maar zeker een mogelijkheid om het op termijn in te bouwen.
<PvandeWyngaerde> ik krijg herinneringen via mail via de shared calender,   al de rest lees en volg ik neit
<commandoline> oh, die google calendar... Die update leoquant altijd. Die moet idd ook op het lijstje.
<CasW> StefandeVries: Is MwanzoBot eigenlijk modulair opgebouwd? ;)
<Luckiboy> Ik vind google calender niet heel handig
<Luckiboy> Maar dat is persoonlijk
<StefandeVries> CasW: nope. Maar dat maakt niet uit.
<CasW> Helaas.
<MichaelTel> Mwanzo maillijst
<StefandeVries> Een if-blok inbouwen kan op veel manieren. :P
<CasW> Precies :P
<Luckiboy> Goed, nog even dat punt van commandoline, de geplande workshops
<Luckiboy> Hoe staat het daarmee?
<commandoline> html vervolg indien vraag (was er geloof ik wel)
<commandoline> Sense is op de release party begonnen met een serie pythonworkshops dacht ik.
<commandoline> geen idee of dat de moeite is om weer voort te zetten, ik was nl. niet op de party
<Luckiboy> Ok, is de wiki trouwens al geupdate daarover? Ik zie alleen seizoen 2011 - 2012
<commandoline> nee, dat is niet gebeurd. Maar we moeten ook eerst weten of mwanzo die workshop overneemt.
<commandoline> en dat doen we wat mij betreft alleen als er animo is.
<Luckiboy> Oh, ik moet weg, kan iemand voor de rest mijn rol als voorzitter overnemen?
<Luckiboy> commandoline?
<commandoline> is goed
<StefandeVries> Even gebruik maken van ;chair <nick>
<Luckiboy> ;chair commandoline
<MwanzoBot> commandoline is als voorzitter toegevoegd.
<StefandeVries> Dank je! :)
<Luckiboy> Ok, ik lees de logs
<Luckiboy> doei
<commandoline> ok, dag Luckiboy
<MichaelTel> doei Luckiboy
<r0n_> doei
<commandoline> Was er iemand bij de release party die wat weet over de workshop die Sense daar gaf?
<StefandeVries> Nope, ik was er niet.
<commandoline> ok, dan moet er even een mailtje naar hem (of even in de forumthread van de pythonworkshop)
<commandoline> doe ik wel
<commandoline> ;action commandoline informeert bij Sense naar de pythonworkshop
<MwanzoBot> Actiepunt: commandoline informeert bij Sense naar de pythonworkshop
<commandoline> ok, dan had ik nog voor de volledigheid de laatste twee punten
<commandoline> zijn er opmerkingen over de huidige opzet (workshops + ondersteuning op irc)
<commandoline> en is de werkdruk binnen het team goed genoeg verdeeld?
<CasW> Goede opzet, zeker ook met JFL is het erg mooi.
<StefandeVries> Opzet en uitvoering lijken mij goed.
<StefandeVries> Maar misschien zijn onze visies hierop niet heel objectief.
<MichaelTel> +1
<commandoline> ok, als er geen commentaar daarop is heb ik zelf ook verder niets.
<commandoline> leek me alleen wel goed om het even te vragen nu we niet zo regelmatig meer vergaderingen hebben.
<StefandeVries> Klopt.
<commandoline> Ok, verder nog iemand iets dan?
<commandoline> eenmaal, andermaal
<commandoline> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op:
<MwanzoBot> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/mwanzobot/log3258499216654.html
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Welkom bij Ubuntu NL Mwanzo | Nieuw? Typ !over | Dit kanaal wordt gelogd, zie !logs | Regelmatig worden hier workshops georganiseerd. Zie ook !workshops
<commandoline> bedankt iedereen voor jullie komst :)
 * StefandeVries omhelst zijn kindje.
<CasW> Toch handig, zo'n MwanzoBot.
<MichaelTel> Dank Luckiboy en commandoline voor het voorzitten
<commandoline> Ja, MwanzoBot doet het geweldig.
<r0n_> Dan ben ik nu weg, prettige avond allemaal ......
<CasW> Zeker, bedankt voor het voorzitten en de vergadering en zo.
<StefandeVries> Dank commandoline en Luckiboy
<MichaelTel> Dag r0n_ prettige avond verder
<StefandeVries> Nou nog wat opties toevoegen.
 * MichaelTel geeft StefandeVries een schouderklopje.. Hebbie goe gemaakt, jong
<StefandeVries> ;guidedmeeting of zo.
<StefandeVries> Vooraf agendapunten toevoegen, ;nextsubject, zoiets.
<StefandeVries> ;nexttopic dan.
<commandoline> zou handig zijn :)
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<CasW> Maak hem wel ook live aanpasbaar, zodat je toch nog nieuwe punten toe kan voegen terwijl je nog bezig bent ;)
<commandoline> vooraf aankondigen van workshops kan trouwens misschien beter in JFL, aangezien het daar toch al op de agenda staat om automatisch workshops te starten.
<StefandeVries> Ja, tuurlijk, dat sowieso.
<CasW> Mooi idee, verder.
<StefandeVries> CasW, I'm not an imbecile.
<StefandeVries> :P
<commandoline> aan de andere kant moet ik het dan wel maken, als het eerder in MwanzoBot zit vind ik dat ook best :P
<StefandeVries> Jaja :P
<CasW> Weet ik, sorry :P
<timo^N900> ik ga weer :)
<timo^N900> althans
<timo^N900> het internetslot gaat er zo in ;)
<commandoline> ok
<commandoline> , dag timo^N900
<CasW> Ik dacht dat je daarvoor macchanger had gevonden? :P
<Luckiboy> De logs van de meeting staan online: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Agenda/2012-06-20
<commandoline> Luckiboy: mooi, nog bedankt voor het voorzitten van het eerste stuk :)
<Luckiboy> Graag gedaan hoor :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-06-21
<StefandeVries> Hé leoquant
<leoquant> hallo
<leoquant> Luckiboy: bedankt voor het voorzitten :)
<leoquant> ik zat de meeting door te vlooien
<Luckiboy> ha leoquant
<Luckiboy> 't was geen moeite hoor :)
<leoquant> gaan we allemaal over op de mwanzo avatar op het forum en een link in de handtekening naar mwanzo?
<leoquant> op het forum...
<leoquant> pfff....gaat nog niet merk ik...
<leoquant> kromtaal
<leoquant> en facebook!!
<StefandeVries> Ik had persoonlijke dingen waarvoor ik mijn signature even ontwijd heb.
<StefandeVries> maar ik herstel 'm weer naar de Mwanzoversie.
<leoquant> het is de makkelijkte wijze om mwanzo onder de aandacht te brengen imo
<leoquant> goed plan
<Luckiboy> Ja, zo ben ik zelf ook in contact gekomen met Mwanzo ;)
<leoquant> we moeten Idroy nog zo mal krijgen :)
 * Luckiboy kijkt naar Idroy's handtekening
<leoquant> zijn avatar is nu een spitsbaardje/scherpzinnig figuur
<Idroy> ghehe
<leoquant> :)
<Luckiboy> Dat is zn image :)
<leoquant> precies, daar moet je niet aankomen
<Luckiboy> Maar Idroy heeft géén handtekening
<Luckiboy> Daar valt wel wat aan te veranderen... ;)
<leoquant> ja, in overleg uiteraard
<Luckiboy> Uiteraard
<Idroy> hmmm trouwens, die icoontjes van URL, launchpad en msn (onder je avatar op het forum) passen niet bij het thema... heb dus even weer wat te doen :P
<Idroy> Ik zal zo wel even een verwijzing naar mwanzo in me signature zetten
<StefandeVries> Mooi, verander meteen je sig. :P
<StefandeVries> Ik ga de Radboud even een beledigde mail sturen.
<Luckiboy> Radbout?
<Idroy> zo, heb me signature verandert :)
<StefandeVries> Luckiboy: universiteit. :p
<Luckiboy> StefandeVries, ah
<Luckiboy> Idroy, goed bezig :)
<leoquant> :)
<Idroy> Is dat launchpad icoontje een plugin voor SMF ofzo?
<leoquant> die kleurrijke Idroy ?
<Idroy> yep
<Idroy> onder je avatar op het forum
<leoquant> hmm, zou toch niet standaard zijn toch?
<Luckiboy> Volgens mij wel
<Luckiboy> Staat in /Themes/default
<leoquant> ok Luckiboy
<StefandeVries> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/profile/?area=summary;u=11351
<StefandeVries> Aangepast. :)
<leoquant> :)
<leoquant> Idroy: wou je die icoon aanpassen, ooi?
<leoquant> t
<Idroy> ik maak de mijne ook maar even bold :P
<Idroy> ja, ik wilde die icoontjes onder je avatar aanpassen
<leoquant> sommige zijn door jou gemaakt nietwaar?
<Idroy> ja, een aantal wel, Thomas heeft er ook veel gedaan
<leoquant> ok
<Idroy> naja, ik begin wel met het msn en URL icoontje :P
<leoquant> ja  goed idee
<leoquant> was er nu weer een relletje om emoticons?
<leoquant> lol wat een gedoe
<StefandeVries> Er wordt om zoveel gereld op het forum.
<StefandeVries> -.-
<leoquant> its a desert
<leoquant> met fraaie oases van rust en ratio
<Idroy> ye, wat een BS over die emoticons. Ik zou ze gewoon laten zoals ze nu zijn. Ze zien er prima zo uit.
<leoquant> tuurlijk....
<Idroy> toch? :P
<leoquant> ja! echt
<Luckiboy> Ik moet zeggen, het was even wennen, maar ik vind ze nu goed
<leoquant> geneuzel
<leoquant> emoticons zijn prima zo
<Luckiboy> En ook niet heel belangrijk, ook al waren ze minder
<Idroy> inderdaad :)
<Idroy> Zo, nu alleen nog even die plugin vinden voor launchpad, zodat ik het op mijn lokale forum thema meteen kan testen :)
<Idroy> johanvd, welke plugin gebruiken we eigenlijk voor dat launchpad icoontje/link onder je avatar op het forum?
<johanvd> Idroy, dat is een custom profielveld
<johanvd> die mogelijkheid zit standaard in SMF
<Idroy> ah okay
<Idroy> zou het werken als ik het nieuwe icoontje: "launchpadlogo_16x17.png" noem, en dan in de images map zet?
<johanvd> qua instellingen van het profielveld staat het in de images van het default thema
<johanvd> kan even de instellingen erbij pakken, 1 moment
<johanvd> <a href="https://launchpad.net/~{INPUT}"><img src="{DEFAULT_IMAGES_URL}/launchpadlogo_16x17.png" alt="{INPUT}" /></a>
<johanvd> DEFAULT_IMAGES_URL} - URL naar de afbeeldingenmap in het standaardthema.
<Idroy> ah ja
<johanvd> de regex die de input valideert: ~^[a-z0-9][a-zA-Z0-9\.\-\+]*$~
<Idroy> dus dan moet het werken, zoals ik het nu heb (launchpadlogo_16x17.png in de images map gezet)
<johanvd> hij staat nu in /Themes/default/
<johanvd> dus buiten het ubuntu-nl thema
<johanvd> op die manier werkt het voor iedereen, ook als ze een ander thema hebben gekozen
<Idroy> ah okay, hoe kunnen we het zo maken, dat het met het ubuntu-nl thema het nieuwe icoontje pakt, en met een ander willekeurig thema het huidige icoontje pakt?
<johanvd> kan je deze link openen? http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/helpadmin/?help=field_show_enclosed
<Idroy> ja
<johanvd> als je een beter icoontje hebt kan ik hem voor iedereen wel vervangen, da's het probleem niet
<Idroy> nou, dit icoontje past beter bij de ubuntu-nl icoontjes
<johanvd> ik heb nu voor iederen hetzelfde icoontje, als dat per thema verschillend moet zijn kan dat ook wel, maar dan moet dat icoontje in alle thema's aangepast worden
<johanvd> verder boeit het mij niet zoveel als de mensen met een niet ondersteund thema een oranje icoontje zien.
<Idroy> mij ook niet
<Idroy> het is niet voor niets "niet ondersteund¨  :P
<Idroy> maarja
<johanvd> stuur het plaatje maar, dan pas ik hem op de server aan :)
<Idroy> ah okay. is goed zal straks ook wel even mijn branch naar trunk pushen (daar zitten nog wat andere icoontjes in, die wel bij het thema hoort)
<johanvd> prima, dan zal ik die vanavond of morgen wel weer binnenhalen
<Idroy> ok :)
<Idroy> http://ubuntuone.com/6PyKkTKnzAyHjAtz2Y4tku
<Idroy> dat is het launchpad icoontje
<johanvd> die is vervangen :)
<johanvd> en in curve (het standaardthema van smf) ziet het er niet echt verkeerd uit
<Idroy> ok, mooi :)
<johanvd> bedankt :)
<Idroy> np
<Idroy> zo, heb hem ook naar trunk gemerged :)
<Idroy> ik ga nu eten
<Idroy> cya later\
<johanvd> later
<Idroy> ben ik weer :)
<johanvd> Idroy, je laatste wijzigingen staan ook op de server :)
<Idroy> :D
<Idroy> ziet er nu super strak uit :D
<leoquant> commandoline, ik denk dat identica mwanzo "dood" ivm met de nieuwe nieuwsgroep die opgericht is om dit soort dingen op te zetten
<leoquant> die nieuwsgroep doet overigens niets tot weinig afaik
<commandoline> het nieuwsteam bedoel je?
<commandoline> (als in, van Ubuntu NL in het algemeen?)
<leoquant> ja zeker
<leoquant> ik zie nog wel een mwanzo groep binnen identica
<commandoline> ok, nou, identi.ca is leuk maar in de praktijk hebben we voor reclame toch meer aan twitter/fb zoals we gister tijdens de meeting hebben besproken.
<leoquant> zonder leden
<leoquant> idd
<commandoline> eens achter het nieuwsteam aangaan is wel de moeite waard, is dat iets voor de gemeenschapsraad? (Even polsen hoe het ervoor staat, en indien het idd inactief is, opnieuw opstarten/taken verdelen over andere teams?)
<leoquant> weet je dooitze is feitelijk weg
<leoquant> druk druk
<leoquant> en die andere zie ik nergens meer opduiken
<leoquant> thomas heeft die groep al eerder op de raad gezet commandoline
<leoquant> 3 maanden terug ofzo
<commandoline> oja, ik dacht al dat ik me dat herinnerde.
<commandoline> maar dat is niet afgesloten dan?
<leoquant> nee, helaas
<leoquant> maar het moet wel wederom op de agenda
<commandoline> ok
<RawChid> Een nieuwsgroep voor mwanzo zie ik niet veel meerwaarde in
<RawChid> We kunnen toch ook community-driven zelf tweeten met een bepaalde hash tag ofzo (sorry, zelf twitter ik niet).
<RawChid> En ik heb ook wel eens iets van ubuntu-nl op de Facebook groep "Dutch Linux Users" gezet
<leoquant> RawChid, gewoon erover schrijven is heel nuttig
<leoquant> planet etc
<RawChid> Eens...
<leoquant> ronnie en StefandeVries  en anderen hebben dat ook gedaan
<leoquant> en het forum goed wakker houden
<RawChid> Dat zijn goede zaken
<RawChid> Ik zie zelf niet zoveel in een apart opgezet nieuwsteam
<leoquant> nee...
<RawChid> Maar zoals Lucki aangaf, is het goed om altijd Mwanzo te blijven promoten
<RawChid> Iedereen met een twitter-account kan erover tweeten toch...
<leoquant> yep
<leoquant> het initiatef is ondanks onze kleine loco effectief gebleken, door de inzet van allen
<leoquant> er zijn veel lui doorgestroomd
<RawChid> Had de logs nagelezen van gisteren, heb nu niets meer toe te voegen :)
<leoquant> Cees en docuteam verdienen aandacht imho
<leoquant> ok RawChid ツ
 * RawChid geeft Cees een aai over de bol. 
<RawChid> Zo goed?
<leoquant> ah! :P
<RawChid> Mja, documentatie op de wiki begint langzaam te verouderen. En er is al een hele tijd zeer weinig input vanuit de gemeenschap
<leoquant> ik mis een aaiemoticon!!
<leoquant> stom ubuntu-nl/freenode en leiding
<RawChid> We hebben nu Lucki erbij die zich ook wel bezighoudt met de wiki. Maar weinig mensen die nieuwe content genereren (of het up-to-date houden)
<Cees> +1
<leoquant> ik had ook wat beloofd idd..:/
<leoquant> tis er niet van gekomen
<RawChid> Kan ik me niet herinneren. En dat maakt verder ook niet uit
<leoquant> nou ja wel dus...
<RawChid> Het is nu eenmaal zo dat er weninig animo is dit soort dingen bij te houden
<RawChid> Je moet het leuk vinden om artikelen te schrijven of te updaten...
<RawChid> Net als stoppen met roken, je moet het echt willen
<RawChid> :P
<leoquant> kijk sexie werk is het niet, maar welk werk wel
<Cees> dat is met vertalen toch ook?
<leoquant> ik bedoel alles is stug doorgaan
<RawChid> Vertalen! Ik krijg alle chickies achter me aan als ik vertel dat ik Ubuntu Translator ben
<leoquant> klopt, maar modereren is ook stug doorgaan
<leoquant> hahaha
<Cees> :)
<RawChid> Maarja, niet alles is ALTIJD even leuk inderdaad.
<leoquant> nee, alleen IRL meetings lijkt me
<leoquant> ik heb er twee gedaan
<leoquant> waren altijd leuk
<RawChid> Ik hoop dat de Global Jam niet op 1 sept. is. Want daar heb ik wel weer zin in
<leoquant> ff herstart brb
<Cees> IRL meetings zijn altijd leuk, dat is zeker waar :)
<leoquant> ja, met de tradities als de chinees enzo
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-06-22
<Idroy> ey oh
<Luckiboy> he Idroy
<Luckiboy> \
<Luckiboy> Oh, die \ was niet de bedoeling :P
<Idroy> hey Luckiboy
<Luckiboy> he commandoline
<commandoline> hoi
<Idroy> hey commandoline
<Idroy> hey leoquant
<leoquant> hoi!
<Cees> RawChid, documentatie_topbar_new ziet er prima uit bij het nieuwe thema
<Cees> lost mijn probleem van "te breed" gelijk op!
<RawChid> Yeah, heb die CSS-zooi nu in .css bestand gezet he
<RawChid> En de vertaal_topbar gebruikt precies hetzelfde
<RawChid> Cees: ik denk dat het tijd wordt om eens dat thema te uploaden naar de server...
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-06-23
<commandoline> DooitzeCompaq: zeg het eens :)
<DooitzeCompaq> commandoline, kun je ervoor zorgen dat ik myn ubuntu-fry.org weer kan editen?
<commandoline> daar gaat het serverteam over geloof ik, even kijken.
<commandoline> je wilde toch andere hosting zodat je het wat soepeler kon updaten?
<DooitzeCompaq> Ja, maar daar heb ik nog niet echt tijd voor gehad
<commandoline> Ok, ik kan zelf niet inloggen daar. Is blijkbaar een aparte wiki-installatie.
<commandoline> johanvd: weet jij daar iets over? ^
<commandoline> DooitzeCompaq: heb je ooit wel kunnen inloggen op http://ubuntu-fry.org/?action=login ?
<DooitzeCompaq> nope
<DooitzeCompaq> wel voor de niewe server op ubuntu-fy.org
<commandoline> ja, dat was het verkeerde domein...
<DooitzeCompaq> jep
<commandoline> DooitzeCompaq: anders even een mailtje naar beheer@lists.ubuntu-nl.org sturen.
<commandoline> oh,stom, nu zit 'ie in de logs.
<commandoline> nou ja, er zit nog een approval-systeem tussen.
<DooitzeCompaq> Het heeft ook niet zoveel haast denk ik. We hebben niet echt groot uitgepakt met 12.04
<commandoline> nee, met jou weg hebben CasW en ik niets meer georganiseerd, en van UndeFineD heb ik de laatste tijd ook niet veel meer gehoord.
<leoquant> hee DooitzeCompaq , nog nieuws? :P
<DooitzeCompaq> nie baie ni
<DooitzeCompaq> maar ek praat wel vloeiend afrikaans
<DooitzeCompaq> of bijna
<Luckiboy> Ah DooitzeCompaq
<leoquant> geen nieuws?
<leoquant> DooitzeCompaq, maar iets anders
<leoquant> hoe is het met de/het nieuwsteam van ubuntu-nl
<Luckiboy> Waarom wou ik dat net ook vragen? :P
<leoquant> welke middelen staan jullie ter beschikking, en hoe kan mwanzo daar onbeschaams gebruik van make DooitzeCompaq
<leoquant> s=d
<DooitzeCompaq> uh
<leoquant> zodat nog meer leden op de hoogte zijn van/worden gemaakt van mwanzo
<leoquant> DooitzeCompaq, denk aan de raadsmeeting 3 maanden terug
<DooitzeCompaq> Facebook, Twitter etc.
<DooitzeCompaq> je
<DooitzeCompaq> p
<leoquant> wat is de laatste twitter van het team?
<DooitzeCompaq> oud
<leoquant> en wie is lid van facebook?
<Luckiboy> Ik
<DooitzeCompaq> en ik moet het wachtwoord nog krijgen
<leoquant> dus het team=dood?
<DooitzeCompaq> redelijk veel mensen zijn lid van Facebook
<leoquant> vergaderen jullie als team?
<DooitzeCompaq> nee
<DooitzeCompaq> Ik ben het enige lid nogal
<DooitzeCompaq> ik voel me nogal alleen :P
<Luckiboy> Er zitten drie mensen in het team toch?
<leoquant> dan moet je aan de bel trekken
<RawChid> Heey DooitzeCompaq, zit je nog in Afrika?
<leoquant> .dynamic.isadsl.co.za/
<RawChid> ?
<leoquant> za=zuid-afrika
<leoquant> enfin
<leoquant> ......
<Luckiboy> Kan het nieuwsteam niet nieuw leven ingeblazen worden?
<RawChid> Oke, ik snap het
<leoquant> Luckiboy, tuurlijk
<leoquant> maar dat zal het team zelf moeten aangeven/hulp vragen/meetings moeten organiseren
<leoquant> mwanzo heeft er zo niets aan
<Luckiboy> Hoe lang is het team nu zeg maar "inactief"?
<RawChid> Ach, of gewoon geen team
<leoquant> RawChid, idd
<RawChid> Het is bij mijn weten nooit echt actief geweest
<Luckiboy> Misschien een ideetje: een FB groep opzetten tbv Mwanzo, dat geeft ook het idee van "iedereen welkom" weer
<leoquant> nee maandenlang niet nu
<RawChid> Laat iedereen gewoon nieuws verspreiden
<leoquant> ja, en publiceren over mwanzo
<RawChid> Ik heb FB, dus zet af en toe iets op FB. Iemand met twitter mag gaan tweeten, etc
<leoquant> ik ben bezig met een stukje voor de planet
<leoquant> en aan het werk voor een internationaal verhaal
<Luckiboy> RawChid, via een groep op FB kan je iedereen laten joinen etc. (kijk naar Dutch Linux Users)
<leoquant> RawChid, FB blijft erg populair, maar ik zou het niet willen vervangen voor launchpad/irc/
<RawChid> Ik denk dat we niet veel hebben aan ee mwanzo groep op FB
<leoquant> dan krijgen we twee media voor discussies etc.
<leoquant> ik hou het liever centraal
<RawChid> Het ging toch over nieuws verspreiden?
<RawChid> Niet een platform om discussies te voeren...
<Luckiboy> RawChid +1
<RawChid> Daar hebben we er nu al 3 van. Hier, forum en ML
<Luckiboy> discussies kunnen nog altijd via mail/irc/forum
<RawChid> +1 voor dat ik tegen FB groep ben? :PP
<leoquant> lol
<Luckiboy> Nee, tegen je uitspraak van het onderscheid tussen discussies en nieuws
<Luckiboy> :)
<RawChid> Oke :)
<leoquant> kijk uit met facebook he :P
<RawChid> Mijn gezicht staat er al op
<RawChid> Te laat...
<leoquant> oei oei
<RawChid> DooitzeCompaq heeft een dikke lag in ZA :P
<leoquant> ツ
<Luckiboy> Ik ga even lekker wandelen, tot ziens allemaal :)
<DooitzeCompaq> Weet ik RawChid
<DooitzeCompaq> Sorry voor mijn afwezigheid
<DooitzeCompaq> Ik zal binnenkort Luuk contracteren voor wachtwoord van twitter en dan kunnen we tenminste die twee media lancheren
<DooitzeCompaq> +i
<DooitzeCompaq> * inactive
<DooitzeCompaq> "/" active
<StefandeVries> ?
<DooitzeCompaq> never mind
<StefandeVries> Oké. :P
<DooitzeCompaq> Ik heb veel lag omdat ik iets aan het downloaden ben
<commandoline> DooitzeCompaq: wat is het precieze doel van het nieuwsteam, nieuws verspreiden over Ubuntu en Ubuntu NL via twitter/facebook/planet (prikbord)?
<DooitzeCompaq> yep
<DooitzeCompaq> vooral over Ubuntu Nederland
<commandoline> licht  best dicht bij het webteam dan. Kunnen we dat niet gewoon samenvoegen?
<commandoline> DooitzeCompaq: prikbord is nu al overlap van taken, beide teams zijn niet erg groot, en het is duidelijker naar de community toe. Wat vind je? (Dit is alleen even peilen van iets dat net bij me op kwam, nog niet binnen het webteam besproken)
<DooitzeCompaq> Dat is inderdaad een goed idee
<commandoline> DooitzeCompaq: stel jij dat dan voor aan de andere nieuwsteamleden? Dan doe ik hetzelfde bij het webteam.
<DooitzeCompaq> oke ik heb met mezelf afgesproken dat ik akkoord ga :P
<commandoline> ok, wist niet zeker hoe inactief de rest was :P
<DooitzeCompaq> lol
<DooitzeCompaq> Ik ga
<DooitzeCompaq> we gaan uit eten vanavond
<Rachelle> doei DooitzeCompaq
<commandoline> ok, dag DooitzeCompaq
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-06-24
<StefandeVries> Het werk aan MwanzoBot 3.0 verloopt voorspoedig. :D
<leoquant> ok StefandeVries wat kan ie?
<leoquant> bannen op ip nivo?
<leoquant> of gaat het om de meeting activiteiten?
<StefandeVries> Bannen moet een bot imho niet automatisch kunnen.
<StefandeVries> Nee, hij is nu modulair.
<StefandeVries> Dus functionaliteit kan live toegevoegd of uitgeschakeld worden.
<leoquant> fantastisch
<StefandeVries> Overall is-ie iets sneller.
<leoquant> zeer bedankt alvast
<StefandeVries> Meetings en factoids blijven uiteraard aanwezig.
<leoquant> voor je inspanningen
<leoquant> gelukkig ツ
<StefandeVries> En voor #ubuntu-nl-offtopic komt er nog iets extra's bij, iets leuks, maar ik weet nog niet wat. :P
<StefandeVries> Een citatenbot of zo.
<StefandeVries> citatenmodule*
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> hommages ook aan:
<leoquant> Turing
<leoquant> einstein
<leoquant> bohr
<leoquant> rutte
<leoquant> ?
<leoquant> !turing
<StefandeVries> Nee, niet voor in Offtopic.
<StefandeVries> Beetje licht houden. :p
<leoquant> rutte = flinter licht
<leoquant> ok StefandeVries , we wachten het af
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ik heb nu drie op scripts, met korte argumenten
<leoquant> voor irssi/weechat en xchat
<leoquant> alle drie met andere argumenten
<leoquant> lekker handig....:/
<StefandeVries> Hmm :(
<leoquant> echt weird/driedubbel werk
<StefandeVries> Nadeel van 3.0 is wel dat ik de hele meetingmodule moet herschrijven.
<MichaelTel> Wat is er met 2.0 gebeurd? :)
<StefandeVries> Niets.
<StefandeVries> Die draait nu, zoals je ziet.
<MichaelTel> Wil je best helpen. Ik zou alleen niet weten waarmee :P
<MichaelTel> Ah oke.. Goed bezig
<StefandeVries> Als ik de meetingmodule ga testen mag je in twee kanalen spammen.
<StefandeVries> Om te zien of-ie de twee kanalen uit elkaar houdt LOL
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> StefandeVries, : http://pastebin.com/iWcLpDQ6
<leoquant> http://pastebin.com/JDAyHtmS
<leoquant> etc etc
<MichaelTel> Dat lukt me wel ;)
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> ff andere compu
<MichaelTel> Lijkt het nou zo, of is XChat beperkter met de op-commando's? (in vergelijking met de 2 pastebins van leoquant)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-06-20
<Luckiboy> Fermata? :P
<Luckiboy> Nieuwe naam?
<Fermata> Ja.
